# Der Österreicher Thread



## px2 (5. Juli 2008)

*Der Österreicher Thread*

So da sich im Thread Countdown Fußballweltmeisterschaft 2010 herausgestellt hat, werden wir Österreicher in diesem Forum dazu gezwungen werden in einer Fremdsprache (Hochdeutsch) zu schreiben, habe ich hier mal den Österreicher Thread aufgemacht. 


*So ab jetzt wird hier nur noch in Mundart geschrieben.
*


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

de bayern kenntn uns a nau vasteh xD


----------



## px2 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

stimmt des kunnt a "problem" wern, aber wanns manan das ernan senf dazur dar mirsn dann sön ses dar


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

dafir hom se net so horte vokii krocha wi wia


----------



## px2 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

na bitte her auf mit de vicha wannst an kulturschock machn wüst dann fahr nach vorchdorf  (kleinistanbul) da sirgst des an jeder zweiten straßenecken *kotz und glei nu amoi nur beim dra denga*


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol in unsra nochborurtschoft gibts a so a stroßn de ma klaistanbul nennan


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nicht nur die bayern können euch verstehen 

Und ja wenn man das liest bekommt man wirklich einen Kulturschock 




			
				Forenregeln PCGH Extreme schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch


 

Nur so am Rande.... wie nennt man euere "Landessprache"? Auch deutsch? Kenn mich da nicht so aus 

Greez


----------



## Fransen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich verstehe es auch einigermaßen gut


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ojeee wia san net alla^^


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande.... wie nennt man euere "Landessprache"? Auch deutsch? Kenn mich da nicht so aus


Schluchtenscheisserisch! 

Ich halte mal mit bayerisch gegen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Qpmie5Gd0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h4pBxgU1_k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrTR1PKXC7A

Mir ham hoid den Dialekt, der wo ois leckt, wennd's a wisst wos I moan!


----------



## boss3D (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich kann zwar perfekt den steirischen Dialekt sprechen, aber schreiben? Ich denke, man kann alles übertreiben. 

Trotzdem finde ich es lustig, eure Postings zu lesen.

Schade finde ich nur, dass es in "unserem" Thread scheinbar nur darum geht, sich mit geschriebenem Dialekt gegenseitig zu übertreffen. Mich würden andere Aspekte aus unserer schönen Heimat auch interessieren. Beispielsweise wäre ein Bild einer großen Österreichkarte ganz interessant, auf dem jemand die Wohnorte der Forumsösterreicher markiert. So könnte man sehen, ob etwa besonders viele Personen aus der selben Region kommen. Auch könnten wir hier mehr österreichbezogen posten. < Diesen Satz zu interpretieren, überlasse ich euch ... 

Weiters geht es mir gegen den Strich, dass in einem *Österreich*-Thread gleich wieder ein paar Deutsche etwas über Bayern, oder sonst was posten, dass überhaupt nichts mit dem, im Threadnamen erwähnten Land zu tun hat! Ohne euch hier vertreiben zu wollen, bitte ich euch, zu bedenken, dass der Thread nicht umsonst "Der Österreicher Thread" heißt. 

_@ der8auer_

_Die offizielle österreichische Landessprache heißt "Deutsch". Die bekanntesten Dialekte sind Tirolerisch, Wienerisch und Steirisch._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hehe ein Österreicher Thread ist ja wirklich mal eine geile Idee  (wir sind ja hier in einer ordentlichen Minderheit)
Ich komme aus Wien (Irgendwo am Stadtrand). Von wo kommt ihr??

mfg


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

niederösterreich rockZz 
a bissl gnauer gsogt im weinviertl nebn da klan stodt hollabrunn >.<

mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> Von wo kommt ihr??



Ich komme aus > Österreich > Oberösterreich > Bezirk Linz-Land > Kronstorf _(ist ca. 20 km von Linz entfernt   )_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## DOTL (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Weiters geht es mir gegen den Strich, dass in einem *Österreich*-Thread gleich wieder ein paar Deutsche etwas über Bayern, oder sonst was posten, dass überhaupt nichts mit dem, im Threadnamen erwähnten Land zu tun hat! Ohne euch hier vertreiben zu wollen, bitte ich euch, zu bedenken, dass der Thread nicht umsonst "Der Österreicher Thread" heißt.


 
Kommts nur mir so vor, oder lese ich aus deinen hiesigen Beiträgen und denen im WM 2010 Thread eine gewisse Agressivität? Insofern würd ich dich bitten dementsprechend zu mäßigen. Alles andere passt hier nicht zum guten Ton.

Zudem sollte man es keinem verübeln, wenn in einem Thread, in dem über verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen werden, auch andere Beispiele genannt werden.
Generell gilt aber, Kritik ja, aber bitte in einem angemessenen Tonfall.


----------



## Bang0o (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol wir sollten einen sachsen threat aufmachen


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

So, es tut mir Leid, aber ich muss jetzt auch noch mal hier reinschreiben.

Erst mal finde ich es einfach nur geil, dass ihr diesen Thread jetzt eröffnet habt, Hut ab  

Jedoch finde ich es extrem schade, dass hier gleich wieder tausend andere Leute (Bayern, Moderatoren etc.) ihre Meinung abgeben müssen. Jetzt sind die Ösis schon in der extremsten Unterzahl, und können noch nicht mal unter sich quatschen und tratschen. Dann macht doch bitte einen "Der Österreicher Thread - Diskussionsthread" oder so auf .

Außerdem finde ich, dass du, Boss3D, dich hier ein wenig seltsam aufführst. Lass doch die Ösis quatschen wie sie wollen, und wenn du wissen willst wo sie wohnen, dann frag doch einfach und mach nicht so ein Theater von wegen sinnloser Thread etc. Guck dir mal alle anderen Threads hier in diesem Unterteil vom PCGHX-Forum an .

Und wenn jetzt irgendjemand hierzu oder zu den vorhergegangenen nicht-österreischischen Posts etwas sagen möchte, dann möge er doch bitte den oben genannten Thread aufmachen. Lassen wir sie hier dialektieren bis auf den Großglockner .


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



DOTL schrieb:


> Kommts nur mir so vor, oder lese ich aus deinen hiesigen Beiträgen und denen im WM 2010 Thread eine gewisse Agressivität?



Kommt scheinbar nur dir so vor ...   _(ich zitiere aus dem letzten Posting eines Deutschen: )

_


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jedoch finde ich es extrem schade, dass hier gleich wieder tausend andere Leute (Bayern, Moderatoren etc.) ihre Meinung abgeben müssen.





DOTL schrieb:


> Insofern würd ich dich bitten dementsprechend zu mäßigen.



Dazu müsstest du mir schon verraten, was nicht passen soll!
Ich finde in meinen Postings nämlich keine unhöflichen, oder anderweitig unpassende Formulierungen.



DOTL schrieb:


> Generell gilt aber, Kritik ja, aber bitte in einem angemessenen Tonfall.



Also das Gefühl habe ich in diesem Forum schon lange nicht mehr. Meine Kritik, egal, wie konstruktiv sie auch ist, scheint immer unerwünscht zu sein.     



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich, dass du, Boss3D, dich hier ein wenig seltsam aufführst. Lass doch die Ösis quatschen wie sie wollen, und wenn du wissen willst wo sie wohnen, dann frag doch einfach und mach nicht so ein Theater von wegen sinnloser Thread etc. Guck dir mal alle anderen Threads hier in diesem Unterteil vom PCGHX-Forum an .



1.) Dir scheint es wohl entgangen zu sein, dass ich selbst Österreicher bin!

2.) Ich lasse meine Landsleute _(die übrigens "Österreicher" und nicht "Ösis" heißen. "Ösis" verstehe ich als abfälliges Wort, genauso, wie "Biffkies"!)_ doch "quatschen", oder hast du wo gelesen, dass ich es ihnen verbiete?  

3.) Ich habe diesen Thread nie irgendwie als "sinnlos" bezeichnet, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, Ideen eingebracht, wie man ihn verbessern könnte! Aber das scheint ja wieder mal keiner zu kapieren ...  

4.) Die anderen Threads aus diesem Unterforum habe ich mir schon oft angeguckt, wie du an meinen Postings dort unschwer erkennen solltest.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Kennt hier einer die Ortschaft "Holzleiten"? Da hab ich sehr oft Urlaub gemacht. Ist direkt am Holzöstersee. Eigentlich nen schönes Dörfchen...nur halt wenig los ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Dir scheint es wohl entgangen zu sein, dass ich selbst Österreicher bin!



1.) Nein, das ist mir durchaus bewusst.



boss3D schrieb:


> 2.) Ich lasse meine Landsleute _(die übrigens "Österreicher" und nicht "Ösis" heißen. "Ösis" verstehe ich als abfälliges Wort, genauso, wie "Biffkies"!)_ doch "quatschen", oder hast du wo gelesen, dass ich es ihnen verbiete?



2.) Ich dachte, ich hätte irgendwo mal Ösis gelesen, sollte dies jedoch nicht korrekt sein, entschuldige ich mich vielmals dafür.

3.) 



boss3D schrieb:


> 3.) Ich habe diesen Thread nie irgendwie als "sinnlos" bezeichnet, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, Ideen eingebracht, wie man ihn verbessern könnte! Aber das scheint ja wieder mal keiner zu kapieren ...





boss3D schrieb:


> Schade finde ich nur, dass es in "unserem" Thread scheinbar nur darum geht, sich mit geschriebenem Dialekt gegenseitig zu übertreffen.



Ach ja? Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dass ich was falsch verstehe, da steckt nämlich durchaus Missbilligung drin. 

4.) 



boss3D schrieb:


> 4.) Die anderen Threads aus diesem Unterforum habe ich mir schon oft angeguckt, wie du an meinen Postings dort unschwer erkennen solltest.



Das war eine rhetorische Frage. 


B2T:

Kennt hier jemand einen kleinen/großen Schiort namens Serfaus? Er gehört zu der Dreierkette Serfaus - Fiss - Ladis. Dort waren wir schon 8 mal (glaube ich, +-1), und ich habe dort Schifahren und Snowboarden gelernt. Im Sommer waren wir auch mal dort, einfach herlliche Landschaft mit den Bergen drumherum... *schwärm*


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ *Ok, lassen wir die Streiterei!* Es gab halt gewisse Missverständnisse.  

Zum Thema:



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Kennt hier einer die Ortschaft "Holzleiten"? Da hab ich sehr oft Urlaub gemacht. Ist direkt am Holzöstersee. Eigentlich nen schönes Dörfchen...nur halt wenig los ^^



Also ich kenne es nicht. Sehr groß dürft das "Dörfchen" demnach nicht sein. Könntest du bitte schreiben, in welchem Bundesland es liegt? "Google Maps" findet nämlich 9 Holzleiten in Österreich.   



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand einen kleinen/großen Schiort namens Serfaus? Er gehört zu der Dreierkette Serfaus - Fiss - Ladis.



Kenne ich! Serfaus ist in Tirol, nahe der italienischen Grenze, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Kennt hier einer die Ortschaft "Holzleiten"? Da hab ich sehr oft Urlaub gemacht. Ist direkt am Holzöstersee. Eigentlich nen schönes Dörfchen...nur halt wenig los ^^



Jop kenne ich. Bin mal als ich mit meine Family von Wien noch Vorarlberg gereist bin dort durchgefahren und war im Holzöstersee eine runde schwimmen. Ist eh schön dort aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich dort von Mücken zerstochen wurde

mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ *Ok, lassen wir die Streiterei!* Es gab halt gewisse Missverständnisse.



Einverstanden 




boss3D schrieb:


> Kenne ich! Serfaus ist in Tirol, nahe der italienischen Grenze, oder?



Genau richtig 

Die Serfauser Schischule hat jetzt mehrere Male schon den Preis für die beste Schischule Österreichs gewonnen .


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Serfauser Schischule hat jetzt mehrere Male schon den Preis für die beste Schischule Österreichs gewonnen .



^^ Das glaube ich gerne!

Auch, wenn es im Fußball nicht so ganz klappt, unser schifahrerisches Können sollte unangezweifelt sein!   

Die rot-weiß-roten Schi-Adler holen jede Saison ein paar goldenen Pokale nach Hause!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ja gegen unsere Skifahrer ham de deitschn ja ned so fü entgegenzusetzen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das die mehr hügel als berge haben (die Zugspitze ist ja auch nur ein Hügerl) 

Achja ich bin übrigends aus Roitham, liegt in der nähe von Gmunden im schönen Salzkammergut.

Falls wer kommen möcht bei uns ist nächstes Wochenend (Freitag-Sonntag) Zeltfest, ihr sats alle eingladn


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> ja gegen unsere Skifahrer ham de deitschn ja ned so fü entgegenzusetzen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das die mehr hügel als berge haben (die Zugspitze ist ja auch nur ein Hügerl)



Das würde ich dafür nicht verantwortlich machen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass auch das österreichische Schi-Team oft genug im Ausland trainiert. _(> Stichwort "Salt Lake City")   
_
MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

nit nur Schifoarn konn man in Serfaus, auch a  U- Bahn gibt' da  

Dorfbahn Serfaus â€“ Wikipedia

lg Klemens

ps: de Gartenarbeit hier in Tirol isch echt anstrengend (muss wohl an der Höhenlage liegen  )


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> ps: de Gartenarbeit hier in Tirol isch echt anstrengend (muss wohl an der Höhenlage liegen  )



Mag sein und auch nirgendwo sonst sieht man bei sehr vielen Häusern solch riesen Balkons, die randvoll mit Blumenkisten sind, wie in Tirol.  
Also ich will die nicht gießen müssen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mag sein und auch nirgendwo sonst sieht man bei sehr vielen Häusern solch riesen Balkons, die randvoll mit Blumenkisten sind, wie in Tirol.
> Also ich will die nicht gießen müssen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



naja, derzeit sind's keine Balkonkisteln sondern eine Erweiterung für unser Kulturheidelbeerbeet, und das Loch dafür muss ja ausgehoben und auch neu befüllt werden (bodenaustausch mit saurem Material)

iaz regnet's grade, deshalb eine kurze Pause am PC. Bald gehts weiter, am Sonntag hat man halt viel Zeit.

lg Klemens

ps: bei mir zuhause gibt es eher weniger Balkonkisteln, dafür aber jede Menge Obst -Bäume - Sträucher , -Pflanzen (sogar Wein) welche alle intensive Pflege und Erntearbeit erfordern.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Holzleiten müsste in Oberösterreich liegen ^^ Also das Bundesland direkt an der deutschen Grenze. 

@Dr-Datenschutz: Ja, die Mücken dort sind echt der hammer -.- Und die verdammten Bremsen erst. Hatte mal voll den Placken am Bein *grml*


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Holzleiten müsste in Oberösterreich liegen ^^ Also das Bundesland direkt an der deutschen Grenze.



Es grenzen 4 österreichische Bundesländer _(Vorarlberg, Tirol, Salzburg und Oberösterreich)_ an Deutschland, aber es wird höchstwahrscheinlich Oberösterreich sein.  



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ja, die Mücken dort sind echt der hammer -.- Und die verdammten Bremsen erst. Hatte mal voll den Placken am Bein



Um von diesen Biestern gegwählt zu werden, muss man nichteinmal an irgendeinem Gewässer sein! Neulich habe ich mit ein paar Kumpels _(natürlich gegen Bezahlung  )_ die örtlichen Gemeindehecken und Sträucher geschnitten. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, was da alles an Insekten rausgekrochen und geflogen kommt!  
Und wir hatten alle kurze Hosen an ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> ps: bei mir zuhause gibt es eher weniger Balkonkisteln, dafür aber jede Menge Obst -Bäume - Sträucher , -Pflanzen (sogar *Wein*) welche alle intensive Pflege und Erntearbeit erfordern.



gornet gwusst das in tirol weinsteck aubaut werdn^^


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> gornet gwusst das in tirol weinsteck aubaut werdn^^



Ich auch nicht. Ich dachte immer, dass Wein in der Südsteiermark, der Wachau und Oberitalien angebaut wird?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

es gibt in Tirol ca 2-4ha Weinbau (ich weis, das ist nicht viel aber es ist was  ) in Zirl, im Tiroler Oberland, dort ist durch die günstige Lage das Mikroklima sehr gut. bei mir zu Hause sind's nur 4 Große Weinstöcke, welche das Haus bewachsen, also nicht direkt für die Weinproduktion 

Außerdem steht im Garten Himbeere, Brombeere, Schwarze und Rote Johannisbeere, Weichsel Kirsche, Äpfel, Pfirsich, Ringlotten, Erdbeeren, Heidelbeeren, Maibeere, Japanische Weinbeere, Feige, winterharte Banane (noch im 1. Jahr) ....   ein wahrer Obstgarten, aber leider hat nichts mehr Platz (an der Sonne)

1. Foto Mein Zuhause
2. Foto Unser Marillenbaum, leider nicht im heurigen Jahr, da heuer wegen Frost sehr wenig Ertrag ;(
3. Foto Japanische Weinbeere, eine äußerst gute und einfach zu kultivierende Pflanze !!

lg Klemens


Edit: 

die Weinregionen in Österreich sind Steirmark, Burgenland und Niederösterreich (Weinland) und Bergland (Kärnten, Tirol, OÖ,..)

Wein aus Österreich - Weinland Österreich

in dem Gebiet (Obst/Wein) sollte ich mich auskennen  (HBLA Klosterneuburg + BOKU- Agrarwissenschaften)


----------



## Clown[AUT] (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

o.0 du wohnst in tirol und bist in korneuburg zur schule gegangen? war sicha ein weiter weg jedes wochenende oda wenn du halt heimgfahren bist (ich nehm halt mal an du warst im internat oda?)^^


----------



## px2 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

apropo schui i fahr jeden tag 2 stund pro streckn, i geh in leonding  int schui des is in der nähe von linz und de verbindung is net wirklich super


----------



## klefreak (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

i bin nur alle 2-3 Monate mal heimgefahren (wenn Feiertage waren) war aber für mich nie ein Problem 

die Schule lag in Klosterneuburg nicht in Korneuburg 

man soll ja das machen, was einen interessoert 

lg KLemens


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> i bin nur alle 2-3 Monate mal heimgefahren (wenn Feiertage waren) war aber für mich nie ein Problem



Solange der PC in der Nähe ist, ist gar nichts ein Problem!   



klefreak schrieb:


> man soll ja das machen, was einen interessoert



Ganz meine Meinung! _(Auch, wenn die Schulen, die mich interessieren, rein zufällig immer ganz in meiner Nähe sind.)_



px2 schrieb:


> apropo schui i fahr jeden tag 2 stund pro streckn, i geh in leonding int schui des is in der nähe von linz und de verbindung is net wirklich super



Ich brauche mit meiner Explorer immer 10 - 15 Minuten in die Schule, je nach Verkehr. Mit dem Bus dauert es mind. 20 min, da es auf der Strecke so viele Haltestellen gibt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

warum gibts überhaupt korneuburg und klosterneuburg is ja eh fast is selbe x'D

zum glück auch nur 9km zur schule kann ma ganz gschmeidig mitn moped hinfahren wenn ma lange aufn bus warten müsste


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

[quote='Clown[AUT]zum glück auch nur 9km zur schule kann ma ganz gschmeidig mitn moped hinfahren wenn ma lange aufn bus warten müsste [/quote]

Ist bei mir genau gleich. Ich fahre die 8 km nach Enns auch nahezu jeden Tag mit meiner Explorer!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

naja mitn mopes gang teier aufs gelddaschl, braucht i sicher jeden tag an tank
aja und außerdem  geht bei meim moped grad gar nichts weil der verdammte ständer durchgrosst is


----------



## klefreak (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jaja, die Schule, das war noch was (vom Internat mehr oder weniger schon in der Schule sein ;( )

derzeit beim Studium in Wien braucht man sowiso überall hin mindestens eine 1/2 stunde, egal wie weit etwas weg ist (auf die uni 30min, maria Hilferstraße 30-40min,...)

lg Klemens


ps: ein Moped hatte /wollte ich nie, dafür war mir mein Geld zu schade, ich hab dann halt gleich den Führerschein gemacht. (hab aber kein Auto --> in Wien wozu auch, mit den Öffis geht alles einfacher)


----------



## px2 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hast recht das du dir kein moped gekauft hast, mein explorer ist nicht einen der 1600€ wer die ich dafür gezahlt habe


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> hast recht das du dir kein moped gekauft hast, mein explorer ist nicht einen der 1600€ wer die ich dafür gezahlt habe



Wahnsinn! Wo hast du denn deine Explorer gekauft? Oder ist die aus purem Gold?

Meine hat nagelneu beim Forstinger in Steyr 999 € gekostet.  

_PS: Ich musste mir meine nicht kaufen, da ich sie geschenkt bekommen habe, das gute Stück! _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hast du den roller?


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> hast du den roller?



Ja?! Hast du leicht den Gatschhupfer?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ja aber der is nur ******* innerhalb eines halben jahres ist der ständer durchgerostet


----------



## Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ick kann hier als berliner quatschen und muss sagen"ick schmeiß mirwech)


----------



## px2 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

kommt jetzt wer aufs zeltfestl in roitham


----------



## maaaaatze (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wann? Wie sind die Preise? Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## klefreak (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

he Leute, ich hab eine Österreicher Gruppe gemacht  , dann sind wir besonders leicht zu erkennen 

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Österreich - das sind wir !!

lg Klemens

@px2 : das zeltfestl ist mir leider zu weit weg aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel spass


----------



## px2 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

schad wär lustig geworden, aber ok tirol ist echt etwas weit

@maaaaatze: also das zeltfest ist dieses wochenende, ab 22 uhr ist was ich weis eintritt frei und übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? wer braucht das schon wir gehen sowieso nicht bevor nicht mindestens die sonne aufgegangen ist


----------



## px2 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

gibt sicher noch andere themen über die sich hier diskutieren lässt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ja zum Beispiel wie das Wetter grade bei euch ist oder ob ihr eure geniale Lage auch ordentlich zum biken ausnutzt. Ich würde da oben wahrscheinlich nur auf meinem Bike sitzen/stehen/im Krankenhaus liegen und wäre nie auf die Idee Gekommen jemals meinen PC zu öffnen. was von beidem jetzt besser ist weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Clown[AUT] (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

bei uns in der nähe wien hats heut geregnet -.-


----------



## boss3D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Bei uns in Kronstorf konnte sich das Wetter nicht entscheiden, ob es Regen geben sollte, oder ob doch lieber die Sonne scheinen sollte. Es war durchgehend warm, auch, wenn es manchmal ganz kurz genieselt hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

also bei uns hats zwar gestern die halbe zeit geregnet aber dafür gibts heute strahlenden sonnenschein


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Also ich bin jetz gerade von der MUsterung zurückgekommen (tauglich) und jetzt scheint gerade die Sonne.
Werde also die gelegenheit nützen und mit einem Freund aus dem Fitnesscenter eine Radrunde machen (aber ohne zu viel rasen, da ich in der letzten Zeit sehr wenig geschlafen habe)

mfg


----------



## px2 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

schlaf *sabber* mir henkt das wochenende heute noch nach


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jop mir auch.
BIn getsren um 12 schlafen gegangen und musste heute schon wiedre um 10 vor 5 aufstehen um zur Stellung zu fahren.... 
MOrgen und übermorgen muss ich noch 2 mal um 6 aufstehen , weil ich eine Ferialpraxis mache aber das wochenende wird DURCHGESCHLAFEN


----------



## px2 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ne das wochenende wird durchgefeiert


----------



## Clown[AUT] (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> ne das wochenende wird durchgefeiert



deto^^


----------



## px2 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hab mal ne frage wegen dem tiroler wein 

wo bekommt den her? bzw. bekommt man den überhaupt ausßerhalb von tirol?


----------



## boss3D (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage wegen dem tiroler wein
> 
> wo bekommt den her? bzw. bekommt man den überhaupt ausßerhalb von tirol?



Suchst du einen bestimmten? _(> Name?)_

Ich darf übrigens auch schon seit 2 Wochen immer um 6:00 Uhr aufstehen, weil ich ebenfalls eine Ferialpraxis mache. Irgendwie muss ich mir ja meine HD4870 finanzieren ...  
Mein Glück ist nur, dass der Job fast vor der Haustür ist. Mit meiner Explorer brauche ich ca. 30 Sekunden hin, je nach Verkehr.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich hab selber noch keinen Wein von diesem Weingut getrunken, ich kann daher nicht sagen, wie die qualität ist, aber hier solltest du die kontaktadresse finden.

Wein Österreich | Karl Reinhart Zirler Weinhof A-6170 Zirl Vorarlberg, Österreich

--> die Preise werden sicher recht hoch sein, da der Betrieb nur ca 1ha Fläche hat und das ganze als Rarität verkauft 

lg Klemens

ps: auf der verlinkten Seite steht zwar etwas von Vorarlberg, aber ZIRL liegt 100%ig in Tirol!!


----------



## Clown[AUT] (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Suchst du einen bestimmten? _(> Name?)_
> 
> Ich darf übrigens auch schon seit 2 Wochen immer um 6:00 Uhr aufstehen, weil ich ebenfalls eine Ferialpraxis mache. Irgendwie muss ich mir ja meine HD4870 finanzieren ...
> Mein Glück ist nur, dass der Job fast vor der Haustür ist. Mit meiner Explorer brauche ich ca. 30 Sekunden hin, je nach Verkehr.
> ...



Ich muss den ganzn Juli am 4:30 aufstehen weil am 5:10 kommt der zug mit dem ich nach Wien fahre. am ca. 6:00 in wien angekommen warten noch 30min U-bahnfahrt bis ich an meiner ferialpraxis arbeiten kann -.-


----------



## boss3D (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> Ich muss den ganzn Juli am 4:30 aufstehen weil am 5:10 kommt der zug mit dem ich nach Wien fahre. am ca. 6:00 in wien angekommen warten noch 30min U-bahnfahrt bis ich an meiner ferialpraxis arbeiten kann -.-



Du hast mein aufrichtiges Mitleid!   

Es hat schon was für sich, den Job vor der Haustür zu haben! So kann ich beispielsweise locker in der Mittagspause _(12:00 - 13:00 Uhr)_ nach Hause fahren/gehen und essen. Die Arbeitszeiten sind generell ein Traum bei meinem Job:

Anfang: 7:00 Uhr
Vormittagspause: 9:00 - 9:15 Uhr
Mittagspause: 12:00 - 13:00 Uhr
Ende: 16:30 Uhr _(außer Freitag. Da gibt es keine Mittagspause, dafür hören wir um 13:00 Uhr auf)_

Auch das Arbeitsklima ist super. Da ich in meinem Wohnort arbeite, kenne ich natürlich alle Leute hier und wir haben während der Arbeit extrem viel Spaß! Ich muss auch nicht übermäßig viel machen. Beispielsweise hat es einmal eine Stunde geregnet, wo wir Kabel verlegen hätten sollen _(was wir deswegen nicht gemacht haben)_ und wir haben einfach ins Arbeitsprotokoll "Maschinen waschen" reingeschrieben. Der Regen hat die Fahrzeuge gewaschen ...  
Wir haben währenddessen Fernsehen geschaut. Ach ja, falls du dich gerade fragst, ob wir bei der Arbeit nicht von unserem Chef kontrolliert werden, kann ich dir nur sagen: Der ist schon über eine Woche in Italien auf Urlaub!    

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> ich hab selber noch keinen Wein von diesem Weingut getrunken, ich kann daher nicht sagen, wie die qualität ist, aber hier solltest du die kontaktadresse finden.
> 
> Wein Österreich | Karl Reinhart Zirler Weinhof A-6170 Zirl Vorarlberg, Österreich
> 
> ...


 

der preis ist mir eigentlich relativ egal (insofern eine Flasche nicht >100€ kostet)

ich denke darüber nach eine flasche davon meinen opa zum geburtstag zu schenken und ich dachte mir es soll mal etwas origineller sein als immer nur irgendeine flasche wein


----------



## px2 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

german invasion in roitham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
de achholshausener san da (liegt in da nähe von würzburg)
und des lustige dran de verstegang uns sogar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown[AUT] (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> german invasion in roitham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> de achholshausener san da (liegt in da nähe von würzburg)
> und des lustige dran de verstegang uns sogar!!!!!!!!!!



do konn ma nua mehr ans sogn:

"*BAM OiDA*"


----------



## boss3D (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> "*BAM OiDA*"



"*Fix OiDA*"   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> "*Fix OiDA*"



*HAWARA i POCK Di NET*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

WTF??? also bis jetzt hab ich alles gerafft was ihr hier geschrieben habt aber das in rot raff ich nicht mehr ganz. kann mal bitte jemand den Erklärbär spielen.


----------



## boss3D (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> WTF??? also bis jetzt hab ich alles gerafft was ihr hier geschrieben habt aber das in rot raff ich nicht mehr ganz. kann mal bitte jemand den Erklärbär spielen.



^^ "Clown[AUT]" wollte offenbar "einen auf Krocha machen" und ich habe in deren Stil geantwortet.   

"Krochen" ist eine "Jugendbewegung", von meiner Meinung nach geistig gestörten Jufendlichen, die sich bis jetzt auf Österreich zu beschränken scheint.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

die spinnen die Römer!?!  ich weis grad nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll

Bei uns nennt man so was "bushido" Abklatsch und wird in Mülltonnen oder ähnliches gesteckt! Tanzen is ja voll in Ordnung aber neon cap's . sry aber das geht gar nicht und das kenne ich auch nur von den "über coolen" Türken und die, die es gerne wären in meiner Gegend. Solarium... ES IST SOMMER LEUTE da gibt es REELE UV Strahlen! Die eigene Sprache... haja... gibt es wohl so ziemlich überall (siehe dieses Forum). Diese Typen gehören verkloppt und in die Mülltone gesteckt. Aber die Mädels sin mal wieder geil (wie bei den Emos)

Edit: Entschuldigt bitte die teils abwertende Meinung aber es ist eben meine Meinung!


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> die spinnen die Römer!?!  ich weis grad nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll
> 
> Bei uns nennt man so was "bushido" Abklatsch und wird in Mülltonnen oder ähnliches gesteckt! Tanzen is ja voll in Ordnung aber neon cap's . sry aber das geht gar nicht und das kenne ich auch nur von den "über coolen" Türken und die, die es gerne wären in meiner Gegend. Solarium... ES IST SOMMER LEUTE da gibt es REELE UV Strahlen! Die eigene Sprache... haja... gibt es wohl so ziemlich überall (siehe dieses Forum). Diese Typen gehören verkloppt und in die Mülltone gesteckt. Aber die Mädels sin mal wieder geil (wie bei den Emos)
> 
> Edit: Entschuldigt bitte die teils abwertende Meinung aber es ist eben meine Meinung!



Du hast in allem vollkommend Recht und deine Meinung ist auch meine Meinung!
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass "Krochen", genauso, wie "Emo sein", bald wieder aus der Mode kommt.

Mann muss schon ziemlich unterbeschäftigt und geistig verwirrt sein, um sich so aufzuführen, wie diese sogenannten "Krocher".

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> die spinnen die Römer!?!  ich weis grad nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll
> 
> Bei uns nennt man so was "bushido" Abklatsch und wird in Mülltonnen oder ähnliches gesteckt! Tanzen is ja voll in Ordnung aber neon cap's . sry aber das geht gar nicht und das kenne ich auch nur von den "über coolen" Türken und die, die es gerne wären in meiner Gegend. Solarium... ES IST SOMMER LEUTE da gibt es REELE UV Strahlen! Die eigene Sprache... haja... gibt es wohl so ziemlich überall (siehe dieses Forum). Diese Typen gehören verkloppt und in die Mülltone gesteckt. Aber die Mädels sin mal wieder geil (wie bei den Emos)


BIn genau der gleichen Meinung und ich hasse es das sich soetwas in Österreich entwickeln kkonnte

Aja und zu Solarium. Gestern hat bei mir in Wien den ganzen Tag die Sonne geschienen und ich war im Fitnesscenter (und hab mich tot geschwitzt) und dort ist wirklich noch einer ins am Fitnesscenter anhängende Solarium gegenagen

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Du hast in allem vollkommend Recht und deine Meinung ist auch meine Meinung!
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass "Krochen", genauso, wie "Emo sein", bald wieder aus der Mode kommt.
> 
> Mann muss schon ziemlich unterbeschäftigt und geistig verwirrt sein, um sich so aufzuführen, wie diese sogenannten "Krocher".
> ...



Es ist bei "Emos" und bei "Krochern" das gleiche. Die Girls sind übelst geil und denen steht der Style einfach! Aber die Typen sind übelst hässlich und sollten in di Mülltonnen gesteckt werden. na gut die Emo-Typen vllt. nicht sonst sind die wieder deprimiert und fangen wieder an sich zu ritzen und das woollen wir soch nicht, oder?


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> BIn genau der gleichen Meinung und ich hasse es das sich soetwas in Österreich entwickeln kkonnte



Ich auch! In Österreich scheinen viele Jugendliche ein großes Problem mit ihrer Freizeitgestaltung zu haben. In den Nachrichten hört man alle paar Stunden irgendwas darüber, dass die Jugendkriminalität hierzulande ständig zunimmt und diejenigen, die nicht stehlen oder einbrechen scheinen sich mit "krochen", oder "emosein" zu beschäftigen?! Furchtbar!

Bekommen die etwa alle nicht genug Taschengeld, um sich Hardware zu kaufen und an ihren PCs zu schrauben?  

Ich muss ja in den Ferien auch arbeiten gehen, wie ich bereits schrieb, um Geld für meine Freizeit zu haben. Ich hoffe, dass die im Herbst neu gewählte Regierung das Problem wieder in den Griff bekommt.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Girls sind übelst geil und denen steht der Style einfach!



Schon Heidi Klum wusste ja bekanntlich zu sagen: "Es gibt keine hässlichen Mädchen ..."

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

mich wundert es echt nicht das die jugendkriminalität "steigt", ich meine wenn es so viele geistig verwirrte menschen (emos, krocha) gibt wie in Österreich, muss man ja irgendwann mal die nerven verlieren.

Und die Krocha dann nu mid dem zeig was se "Musik" nennan he, wann des musik is dann is a mülltonne auch moderne kunst.

Und achja wegen Regierung, auch wenn ich nicht ausländerfeindlich bin, denke ich das die FPÖ die einzige Partei wäre die ne halbwegs gute Regierung zusammenbringt, de ganzen andern politikerfuzzis redn ja immer nur, da strache dat wenigstens amoi was (natürlich is er bei der ausländerproblematik etwas sehr drastisch was ich so wie er es meint nicht unterstütze, allerdings bin ich schon dafür das ausländer die Straffällig geworden sind sofort wieder abgeschoben werden, warum sollten wir denen dann auch noch in unseren Gefängnissen das leben finanzieren?)


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> Und achja wegen Regierung, auch wenn ich nicht ausländerfeindlich bin, denke ich das die FPÖ die einzige Partei wäre die ne halbwegs gute Regierung zusammenbringt, de ganzen andern politikerfuzzis redn ja immer nur, da strache dat wenigstens amoi was (natürlich is er bei der ausländerproblematik etwas sehr drastisch was ich so wie er es meint nicht unterstütze, allerdings bin ich schon dafür das ausländer die Straffällig geworden sind sofort wieder abgeschoben werden, warum sollten wir denen dann auch noch in unseren Gefängnissen das leben finanzieren?)



Als Bundeskanzler möchte ich H.C. Strache auf keinen Fall haben, aber mir würde es gefallen, wenn die FPÖ nicht mehr in Opposition wäre.

Rot-Blau wäre für Österreich vermutlich die beste Regierung. _(= meine Meinung)_
Straches Ideen unter Faymanns Aufsicht. Das wäre bestimmt eine gute Lösung. Aber in erster Linie geht es jetzt einmal darum, dass die ÖVP endlich ihren Machtrausch beenden muss und in Opposition wechselt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

da HC is auch a krocha: KLICK MICH


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> da HC is auch a krocha: KLICK MICH



Der muss ja schon vollkommend zu gewesen sein ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

strache als bundeskanzler kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen aber auf jeden fall wenigstens in der koalition.

Aber wahrscheinlich wird sich nur schwarz grün oder sschwarz-Dinkhauser (wenn er bundesweit kandidiert) ausgehen 

Und ich denke rot hat zu viel vertrauen unter gusi verloren als dass das feymann in zwei monaten wieder gut machen könnte


----------



## px2 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jahu nur noch bis nächsten freitag und schon gibts geld für neue Hardware auf dem einkaufszettel stehen unter anderen

64GB SSD 
Teufel 5.1 Soundsystem (welches weiß ich noch nicht)
27" Dell Monitor mit Display Port
Blue Ray Laufwerk 
Asrock Full Display Port mit 780g Chipset 


wers jetzt noch nicht erraten hat dem sag ichs jetzt, mein PC wird auf Heimkino umgebaut, wenn das Geld reicht noch ne Wakü dazu und in ein neues Case das ganze


----------



## boss3D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ Ich freue mich mit dir, denn mein Ferialjob dauert auch nur noch bis zu diesem Freitag!!!!   

Dann gehe ich ebenfalls einkaufen und auf meinem Einkaufszettel stehen:
> HD4870 _(ob 512 MB, oder 1 GB entscheide ich dann kurzfristig, da ich keine Lust mehr zum Warten habe)_
> MSI P45 Platinum
> Mass Effekt
> Ein neuer "Zocker"-Schreibtisch _(ein ordentlicher Computertisch, wo außer der Tastatur und dem Monitor noch was draufpasst)_

Weiß eigentlich jemand wo ich Wärmeleitpaste herbekomme? Schließlich muss nach dem Umzug des Prozis vom alten Board zum neuen wieder eine drauf.
[Edit]
Bin gerade bei Alternate fündig geworden. Die Wärmeleitpaste kann ich doch bedenkenlos für meinen E6750 nehmen, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

achja den ipod touch hätt ich fast vergessen und die hd 4850 die ich mir schon zugelegt habe.

Die WLP kannst bedenkenlos verwenden, ist zwar nicht die beste aber gut genug um den prozzi auf temperatur zu halten, hab die selbst auch und für den preis top


----------



## boss3D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> Die WLP kannst bedenkenlos verwenden, ist zwar nicht die beste aber gut genug um den prozzi auf temperatur zu halten, hab die selbst auch und für den preis top



Ok. Super, dann bestelle ich die auch noch dazu, sobald das Geld das ist.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

an die AON user unter uns.
habts ihr gestern a ab ~21:00 ka Internetverbindung mehr ghabt?
is nämlich mir und a paar freundn vo mir so gangn

mfg


----------



## boss3D (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Habe zwar kein AON, aber vor 3 Wochen hatte ich auch eine Woche lang kein Internet.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich bin aon nutzer aber ich war gestern am abend nicht mehr im inet, passiert übrigends öfter das die mal ne leitungsstörung haben, besonders wenn du am ende des Signals wohnst (wenn die leitung in unseren ort 100m länger wär würd  gar nichts mehr gehen)


----------



## Kal_GeN (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich will auch so im dialekt redn können^^kann ich aber net ><


----------



## boss3D (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Kal_GeN schrieb:


> ich will auch so im dialekt redn können^^kann ich aber net ><


... und musst auch nicht.  

Also hier nochmal die offizielle Begrüßung für einen weiteren Landsmann! 
> Servas! <

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Und auch ein Hallo von mir...
Nun sind wir schon ganze 9 Österreicher hier im Forum (bei 4800 Mitgliedern) ....

mfg


----------



## px2 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@Kal_Gen: wieso kannst du keine mundart, das ist sowas wie ne riesige bildungslücke


----------



## boss3D (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> Nun sind wir schon ganze 9 Österreicher hier im Forum (bei 4800 Mitgliedern



Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hier noch einige mehr gibt, von denen wir nichts wissen, weil sie sich entweder noch nicht gemeldet haben, oder noch zu neu sind. 


px2 schrieb:


> @Kal_Gen: wieso kannst du keine mundart, das ist sowas wie ne riesige bildungslücke


Ich glaube, er meinte, dass er es nicht schreiben kann, was wirklich nicht einfach ist, wenn man es schon seit Jahren gewohnt ist, höchsten Wert auf Rechtschreibung zu legen.  
Reden muss man sowas doch können, außer die Eltern reden zu Hause immer nur Hochdeutsch. Das halte ich aber für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Servas.
Ich glaub es gibt sehr wenig "reine" Österreicher die nicht Mundart sprechn können, oder irr ich mich da? 

mfg


----------



## px2 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wenn du wiener mal als ausnahmeerscheinung hinnimmst dann ja


----------



## klefreak (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

naja, ich bin seit meinem 14. Lj in Niederösterreich/ Wien (schule und Studium) und es ist halt so, dass gerade NÖ (vor allem der Raum Wien) keinen schreibtechnisch auffälligen Dialekt besitzt 

Wald4tel Stmk, Slzbg Tirol Vrlbg sind da schon andere Kaliber, wobei auch dort der Dialekt nur in den abgelegeneren Regionen (Seitentäler) besonders abstrakt ist. (bei manchen meiner Tiroler Kollegen ist auch bei mir eine Unterhaltung sehr Konzentrationsaufwendig

in diesem Sinne: i winsch enk a scheane Zit do bei ins im Forum und auf a guate zammenarbeit vo ins Östreicher


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> naja, ich bin seit meinem 14. Lj in Niederösterreich/ Wien (schule und Studium) und es ist halt so, dass gerade NÖ (vor allem der Raum Wien) keinen schreibtechnisch auffälligen Dialekt besitzt



Stimmt. Ich habe in diesem Thread schon mal geschrieben, dass die ausgeprägtesten Dialekte das Steirisch, das Tirolerisch und das Wienerisch sind. Wobei man sich wirklich in den einzelnen Tälern befinden muss, um davon was mitzubekommen.

Vor allem in Wien sind die Kulturen genug vermischt, um nicht gleich von jedem in Mundart angesprochen zu werden.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

he ihr habts auf oö ganz vergessen wenn man von ebensee noch weiter richtung steiermark geht, dann musst dich schon gut konzentrieren damitst die noch verstehst


----------



## boss3D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> he ihr habts auf oö ganz vergessen wenn man von ebensee noch weiter richtung steiermark geht, dann musst dich schon gut konzentrieren damitst die noch verstehst



Ich bin Oberösterreicher, da allerdings meine ganze Verwandtschaft aus der Steiermark kommt, rede ich den steirischen Dialekt. Mir wäre noch gar nie aufgefallen, dass wir Oberösterreicher einen eigenen Dialekt hätten?!  

Aber vielleicht empfinden Leute aus den anderen Bundesländern das "Oberösterreichische", als eigenen Dialekt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ja da kommts wieder drauf an von wo, wenn  das bereits erwähnte ebenseerisch auch noch wo anders gesprochen wird dann sag mirs bitte


----------



## boss3D (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> ja da kommts wieder drauf an von wo, wenn  das bereits erwähnte ebenseerisch auch noch wo anders gesprochen wird dann sag mirs bitte



Ich wohne im Bezirk Linz-Land _(Kronstof)_ und Ebenseerisch spricht da niemand, den ich kenne ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

das nennt man dann bildungslücke, und glaub mirs diese sprache ist hochansteckend, einmal gesprochen und es wird dich nie wieder jemand verstehen (außer ein anderer ebenseer)


----------



## Clown[AUT] (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Weiß vllt wer vo euch, ob man bei ner A1 Neuanmeldung bei Behalten der alten Nummer etwas zahlen muss? 

mfg


----------



## boss3D (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> das nennt man dann bildungslücke,



Ich kann Steirisch und das, was man unter "normalem Oberösterreichisch" versteht. Viel mehr, als 2 Dialekte kann man kaum können und viel mehr wirst auch du nicht sprechen können ...  
Außerdem können selbst wir "Patrioten" nicht leugnen, dass uns gute Englisch- _(und event. Latein-)_ Kenntnisse mehr nützen, als unsere ganzen Dialekte.  



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> Weiß vllt wer vo euch, ob man bei ner A1 Neuanmeldung bei Behalten der alten Nummer etwas zahlen muss?



Also ein Kumpel von mir hat damals nichts zahlen müssen und mit "damals" meine ich vor ca. 2 Jahren. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das auch heute noch kostenlos ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ein Kumpel von mir hat damals nichts zahlen müssen und mit "damals" meine ich vor ca. 2 Jahren. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das auch heute noch kostenlos ist.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ok. Danke!

MfG Clown


----------



## px2 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich kann Steirisch und das, was man unter "normalem Oberösterreichisch" versteht. Viel mehr, als 2 Dialekte kann man kaum können und viel mehr wirst auch du nicht sprechen können ...
> Außerdem können selbst wir "Patrioten" nicht leugnen, dass uns gute Englisch- _(und event. Latein-)_ Kenntnisse mehr nützen, als unsere ganzen Dialekte.
> MfG, boss3D




Aber latein bringt auch nicht mehr als irgendein dialekt, braucht doch heutzutage kein mensch mehr


----------



## boss3D (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> braucht doch heutzutage kein mensch mehr



Das denkst aber auch nur du. 

Nahezu jedes Fremdwort, das man auf den ersten Blick nicht versteht, kann man über Latein herleiten und es gibt genug Beruf, wo Latein praktisch Pflicht ist. Kein Beruf im Rechtswesen oder der Medizin ist ohne Lateinkenntnisse ausführbar.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Also mir persönlich reichen Deutsch und Englisch vollkommen aus 

mfg


----------



## boss3D (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Dr-Datenschutz schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich reichen Deutsch und Englisch vollkommen aus



Mir _(vorerst)_ auch noch ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

eben du sagst es 
wer brauchts die mediziner, und warum wohl, weil es sich schlicht und einfach "gescheit" anhört.

Und wehn interessiert schon von wo sich ein fremdwort ableitet? finde ich immer total uninteresant und vergess ich sowieso wieder


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> eben du sagst es
> wer brauchts die mediziner, und warum wohl, weil es sich schlicht und einfach "gescheit" anhört.
> 
> Und wehn interessiert schon von wo sich ein fremdwort ableitet? finde ich immer total uninteresant und vergess ich sowieso wieder



Ohne Latein wüsste ich beispielsweise nicht, was der Name meiner geliebten RAM-Riegel bedeutet ...  

Auch wenn man mal bei der Millionenshow _(bzw. in Deutschland > Wer wird Millionär)_ dabei ist, können Lateinkentnisse nicht schaden. Außerdem steht es ohnehin jedem frei, ob er in der Schule Französisch, oder Latein unterrichtet bekommen will. Ich habe mich eben für Latein entschieden und habe es noch kein Bisschen bereut.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

also ich kann weder zwischen latein und französisch wählen noch irgendeine andere sprache lernen, und außer in solchen ausnahmefällen ist die sprache völlig nutzlos, da alle die ich bis jetzt kenne die latein in der schule hatten, alles wieder vergessen haben


----------



## boss3D (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> alles wieder vergessen haben



Ich ebenfalls, wenn ich nicht jeden zweiten Tag ins Lateinbuch schaue ...  



px2 schrieb:


> also ich kann weder zwischen latein und französisch wählen noch irgendeine andere sprache lernen



Was? Träume ich heute schon? In welcher Schule kann man denn heutzutage noch nicht zwischen 2 Fremdsprachen, außer Englisch wählen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ok vielleicht in den höheren stufen als freifach aber mehr sicher nicht


----------



## boss3D (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> ok vielleicht in den höheren stufen als freifach aber mehr sicher nicht



Im BRG/RG Enns kann man ab der 4ten Klasse Unterstufe zwischen Französisch und Latein als reguläres Fach wählen ...  
Nichts mit Freifach > eines der beiden muss man wählen. Und so weit ich weiß, ist das in fast jedem österreichischen Gymnasium so, auch in vielen anderen Schulen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich geh aber in kein gym sondern in ne htl


----------



## boss3D (3. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> ich geh aber in kein gym sondern in ne htl



Und da lernt man wirklich keine Fremdsprache, außer Englisch?
Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

zumindest nicht das ich davon wüsste, aber wann dann höchstens als freifach

und business english gibts als freifach aber sonst 

latein bringt einem in der elektronikbranche sowieso nicht viel, da dass meiste entweder deutsch oder englisch ist, äh ne eigentlich ist alles deutsch oder englisch


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> zumindest nicht das ich davon wüsste, aber wann dann höchstens als freifach
> 
> und business english gibts als freifach aber sonst
> 
> latein bringt einem in der elektronikbranche sowieso nicht viel, da dass meiste entweder deutsch oder englisch ist, äh ne eigentlich ist alles deutsch oder englisch



Habe jetzt mal ein wenig im Web nachgeschaut und wie es aussieht, kann man an einem Großteil aller österreichischen HTLs Englisch als Freifach wählen, aber eben nicht an allen. Naja, da scheinen wir Gymnasiasten im Vorteil zu sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## px2 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

dafür hast keine ahnung von transistor schaltungen oder wie man ne platine ätzt oder du brauchst nie ne bohrmaschiene die so schnell dreht (zirka 5000rpm und mehr) dass man die löcher förmlich in die platine stanzen kann wenn mann zu fest niederdrückt


----------



## boss3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



px2 schrieb:


> dafür hast keine ahnung von transistor schaltungen oder wie man ne platine ätzt oder du brauchst nie ne bohrmaschiene die so schnell dreht (zirka 5000rpm und mehr) dass man die löcher förmlich in die platine stanzen kann wenn mann zu fest niederdrückt



Oh, von dem ganzen Zeug haben auch wir "Nicht-HTLer" genug Ahnung. 
Immerhin machen wir auch Ferialjobs und beschäftigen uns in unserer Freizeit mit dieser Art von Hardware ...

Aber lassen wir endlich dieses unsinnige Blabla gut sein. In den Ferien will ich am liebsten nichts über die Schule hören.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Clown[AUT] (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

bei uns an der htl gibts nicht mal englisch als freifach


----------



## px2 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Oh, von dem ganzen Zeug haben auch wir "Nicht-HTLer" genug Ahnung.
> Immerhin machen wir auch Ferialjobs und beschäftigen uns in unserer Freizeit mit dieser Art von Hardware ...
> 
> Aber lassen wir endlich dieses unsinnige Blabla gut sein. In den Ferien will ich am liebsten nichts über die Schule hören.
> ...


ja genau und bei welcher firma darfst bitte als praktikant ne platine ätzen, da wärst ja praktikant in der Entwicklungsabteilung der firma.


Platinen ätzen macht man nähmlich nur bis stückzahlen von zirka 10 per hand, ansonsten nimmt man ne maschine, bzw. bei zu feinen leiterbahnen denn dann hast ganz schnell mal nen kratzer drin


----------



## heartcell (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

rallo, maseltoff.
ala ist mit euch ösis


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Jihad Muhamed ali Ratatatataatatatata


----------



## boss3D (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ Was haben jetzt Allah und die Moslems mit Österreich zu tun? _(Davon abgesehen, dass die hierzulande schon bald eine Mehrheit und wir die Minderheit sind ... )_



px2 schrieb:


> ja genau und bei welcher firma darfst bitte als praktikant ne platine ätzen, da wärst ja praktikant in der Entwicklungsabteilung der firma.


 
Ich habe echt keine Lust darüber zu streiten, was ich bis jetzt bei meinen Ferialjobs machen durfte und sage es deshalb nochmal:


boss3D schrieb:


> lassen wir endlich dieses unsinnige Blabla gut sein.


 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## hansi152 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

I spü jz kurz amoi Voodoo-Pforra und erweck den Fred wieda zum zum Lebn^^

I hob des gonze erst jz entdeckt weil i nimma sooft online wor

BTW: kennt wer Gols? S'is im Neusidla Bezirk nahe Wiener Meer


----------



## Clown[AUT] (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

âlso ich habs noch nie gehört...

mfg


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Clown[AUT] schrieb:


> âlso ich habs noch nie gehört...
> 
> mfg



Ich auch nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Werdet Ihr bei den nächsten Wahlen eine Stimme abgeben.. ?


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Werdet Ihr bei den nächsten Wahlen eine Stimme abgeben.. ?


Selbstverständlich! Jeder Nicht-Wähler stärkt die ÖVP und die darf am allerwenigsten gewinnen. Ich schwanke noch zwischen SPÖ und FPÖ, vermutlich wird es aber eher erstere, da ich mit dem Großteil der Ausländer keine Probleme habe und die Studiengebühren abgeschafft sehen will ...  

Falls du noch unentschlossen sein solltest, hilft dir vielleicht das, dich zu entscheiden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hilft eher weniger, ich hab mich schon entschieden.
Das erste Mal werde ich nicht meine Standes- und Stammpartei wählen.

Studiengebühren sind mir nicht wichtig, wobei, wenn ich an die vergangenheit denke, sind die eigentlich recht angebracht, nur sollten sie auch den Unis zugute kommen.
Wenn man die Räume der TU am Wiener Getreidemarkt besichtigt (von der Strasse aus einsehbar) man fühlt sich ins 19. Jahrhundert zurück versetzt. 
Finde ich in höchsten Maße skandalös den Zustand dort.

Die Schwarzen haben meine Urgroßeltern erschossen, 
Die Roten, naja, ich sag nur Sandkiste.. echt traurig die letzten Jahre..
Die grünen Schwarzarschkriecher, sind ja das allerletzte, 
ich kann mich noch erinnern, als sie in ihren Anfängen medizinischen und geregelten Cannabisgebrauch ermöglichen wollten, da waren sie mir noch.. also ich hab mich vertreten gefühlt, das ist aber Geschichte..

Hmm.. viel bleibt da nicht mehr übrig.. 
und das bringt mich in eine echte Gewissensfrage.


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich find den Dinkhauser ganz sympathisch (nicht nur weil ich Tiroler bin) da der (wenn er nicht mundtot gemacht wird) gerade im Schwarzen Lager aufmischen könnte, das würde den eingesessenen Bonzen ( Molterer,...) gerade recht geschehen !!

lg Klemens


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

.. für Tirol mag der ja richtig passend sein, aber in.. Europa, mit Putin, Schwarzenberg, Sarkozy und den anderen Figuren.. bin mir nicht sicher, ob der nicht in die Kategorie HP Martin einzuordnen ist.. aber die sind eh eine Klasse für sich..

wobei.. beim scheissen gehn die auch in die Knie..


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Studiengebühren sind mir nicht wichtig


Mir schon, da ich noch Studieren muss ...


Lexx schrieb:


> Die Roten, naja, ich sag nur Sandkiste.. echt traurig die letzten Jahre..


Außer der kurzen Ära Gusenbauer, war da meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts traurig.


Lexx schrieb:


> viel bleibt da nicht mehr übrig..
> und das bringt mich in eine echte Gewissensfrage.


Die FPÖ hast du nicht erwähnt?! Wenn dir die sympatisch sind, kannst du ja die wählen. Zur Not einfach eine Partei wählen, die es sowieso nie ins Parlament schaffen wird, wie z. B. "Christen", oder "Kommunisten". Aber auf gar keinen Fall zu Hause bleiben, denn dann würdest du die ÖVP stärken.


klefreak schrieb:


> ich find den Dinkhauser ganz sympathisch


Dieser _(sorry)_ "Tiroler Bauerseppl" ist für mich nichts anderes, als ein Wichtigmacher und eine Kopie von HP Martin ...  
Hast du überhaupt schon mal sein "Team" gesehen? Davon abgesehen, dass das alle irgendwelche Hinterwäldler-Bauern, ohne jede politische Erfahrung sind, will ich keinen Postmann als Finanzminister und keine Hauptschullehrerin als Sozialministerin.


Lexx schrieb:


> .. für Tirol mag der ja richtig passend sein, aber in.. Europa, mit Putin, Schwarzenberg, Sarkozy und den anderen Figuren.. bin mir nicht sicher, ob der nicht in die Kategorie HP Martin einzuordnen ist.. aber die sind eh eine Klasse für sich..


Sehe ich genauso. Der soll sich von mir aus in Tirol wichtig machen, aber sich nicht ernsthaft in die österreichische Landespolitik, die immer noch in Wien gemacht wird, einmischen. In einer Liga mit "Europas Großen" kann der niemals spielen. Da braucht es schon ein Kaliber der Marke "Faymann", der mit politischer Erfahrung und sympatischer Ausstrahlung daherkommt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich habe noch nie nicht gewählt!!
Unerwähnt blieben Orange und Blau.

Die Christen: Homosexualität eine heilbare Krankheit.. eugen, hams die noch alle.. ?
Naja, Fundamentalisten halt..
Abgesehen davon bin ich mit 18 aus der Kirche ausgetreten.. 

Und Wissen kostet eben..
Immerhin bekommt man dafür auch was..
Eine wissenschaftliche Ausbildung..
Die Chance auf eine "bessere Berufs- und Gehaltsaussicht" als ein "Hakler"

Frage: was studierst du.. ?

PS: das letzte was ich wollte ist, eine politische Diskussion loszutreten.. 
Wollt euch nur "andeuten".. rempeln, daß ihr auch zur Wahl geht.
Egal welches Coleur..

"Europas Große"..  aber auch keinen Westenthaler oder Strache..


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie nicht gewählt!!


Für mich ist es die erste Wahl ...  


Lexx schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bin ich mit 18 aus der Kirche ausgetreten..


Also das habe ich nicht vor. "Röm.-Kath." sieht auf jedem Bewerbungsschreiben besser aus, als "ohne Bekenntnis" ...


Lexx schrieb:


> Und Wissen kostet eben..
> Immerhin bekommt man dafür auch was..
> Eine wissenschaftliche Ausbildung..
> Die Chance auf eine "bessere Berufs- und Gehaltsaussicht" als ein "Hakler"


Ich will ja auch nur, dass die Studiengebühren für österreichische Studenten abgeschafft werden. Die Deutschen, die Jahr für Jahr unsere Unis überfluten, sollen ruhig weiterhin zahlen. Außerdem hast du, als einer, der die Ausbildung vermutlich schon hinter sich hat, in diesem Fall leicht reden. 


Lexx schrieb:


> Frage: was studierst du.. ?


Im Moment gehe ich in die 7te Klasse Gymnasium, aber ich möchte irgendwas mit Hardware studieren. Bin da noch ziemlich unentschlossen, da ich nichteinmal alle Studienrichtungen, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen, kenne. Das einzige, was ich mit großer Sicherheit sagen kann, ist, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich in Linz, oder Hagenberg studieren werde.  


Lexx schrieb:


> PS: das letzte was ich wollte ist, eine politische Diskussion loszutreten..
> Wollt euch nur "andeuten".. rempeln, daß ihr auch zur Wahl geht.
> Egal welches Coleur..


Na gut, dann lassen wir die Diskussion hiermit gut sein. Ich habe jedenfalls vor gehabt, zu Wahl zu gehen und habe es nachwievor vor. Momentan bin ich 80 % für SPÖ und 20 % für FPÖ. Mal schauen ...  


Lexx schrieb:


> "Europas Große"..  aber auch keinen Westenthaler oder Strache..


Wesenthaler sitzt ja im Gefängnis, aber Strache würde sich als Bundeskanzler von einem Sarkozy, oder einem Medwedew bestimmt nichts sagen lassen und von einer EU schon garnicht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

so, hier ist ja schon lange nix mehr gekommen 

wird mal Zeit das ganze hier aufzuwärmen:

Wie die Wahl ausgegangen ist hat hoffentlich jeder mitbekommen??
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Themenwechsel:

Wer ist gerade in Wien und geht hin und wieder aufn Christkindlmarkt ??

ich muss noch eine Prüfung am Montag schreiben, dann darf ich bis zum Wochenende mich entspannter dem Glühwein hingeben 

lg Klemens

ps: auch andere Christkindlmarktgeher sind nicht "ausgeladen"


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Faymann als Bundeskanzler. Besser könnte es nicht sein. Mich nervt nur, dass der Finanzminister wieder von der ÖVP gestellt wird, aber sei es drum. Wenn das rot-schwarze Team diesmal gut arbeitet, können wir doch alle zufrieden sein ...  

Wir fahren mit unserem Lateinlehrer nächsten Donnerstag offiziell ins Kunsthistorische Museum nach Wien. Inoffiziell gehen wir natürlich auch auf den Adventmarkt.  

Vorher steht aber am Montag _(also morgen)_ noch die Wiederholung des Chemie-Tests an, da wir beim ersten Anlauf fast nur 5er hatten. Es kennt sich einfach niemand aus. Am Dienstag drauf haben wir dann auch noch einen Physik-Test _(dieses Fach hasse ich genauso viel, wie Chemie)_ ...

Aber dafür hat unsere Schule am kommenden Mittwoch wieder das alljährliche große Fußballturnier. [freu]   

MfG, Simon


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Faymann als Bundeskanzler. Besser könnte es nicht sein. Mich nervt nur, dass der Finanzminister wieder von der ÖCP gestellt wird, aber sei es drum. Wenn das rot-schwarze Team diesmal gut arbeitet, können wir doch alle zufrieden sein ...
> 
> Wir fahren mit unserem Lateinlehrer nächsten Donnerstag offiziell ins Kunsthistorische Museum nach Wien. Inoffiziell gehen wir natürlich auch auf den Adventmarkt.
> 
> ...



na das klingt ja mal gut 

ich hab am Donnerstag zwar bis um 16.00 UNI, aber eventuell könnt ich ja auch auf den dortigen christkindlmarkt schauen (17.00 sollte möglich sein), der ist fand nett  ; ich weis nur nicht wie lange ihr in Wien sein werdet?? (aber eher ohne Übernachtung??)

mfg Klemens


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ Ich habe oben noch ein Bisschen was dazugefügt ... 

Wir werden am Donnerstag mit dem Bus nach Wien fahren und auch am selben Tag wieder zurückfahren. Ich gehe von 5 h aus, die wir in Wien sein werden. Abfahrt in Enns wird ungefähr um 8:00 Uhr sein. Dann ca. 3 h Fahrzeit ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ich habe oben noch ein Bisschen was dazugefügt ...
> 
> Wir werden am Donnerstag mit dem Bus nach Wien fahren und auch am selben Tag wieder zurückfahren. Ich gehe von 5 h aus, die wir in Wien sein werden. Abfahrt in Enns wird ungefähr um 8:00 Uhr sein. Dann ca. 3 h Fahrzeit ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dann würdetr ihr warscheinlich so von 11.00 bis 16.00 in wien sein; naja das ist zu früh für mich, aber trotzdem viel spass !
außer ich schwänze die VO am nachmittag, mal schaun  )
und ein gutes Gelingen bei deinen 2 Test's am MO und DI 

ich hab nur am MO "Bodenschutz und Bodenbearbeitung" ; klingt langweilig, ist es auch; so langweilig dass ich lieber am pc hocke als das skript durchzuackern (sind ca 200-300Seiten a 2PPT Folien) 

lg KLemens


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> und ein gutes Gelingen bei deinen 2 Test's am MO und DI


Danke.

Ich weiß je nicht, was du studierst, aber ich hätte da mal so eine Frage zu Chemie. Ich lerne nämlich gerade, während ich hier schreibe ...  

Wenn ich was nicht kann, dann ist das definitiv Chemie und deshalb kann es sein, dass folgende Frage ein Bisschen dämlich klingt: Wie kommt man bei einem chemischen Element auf die Ladung? Kann ich diese irgendwie über das Periodensystem erfahren?

Es geht gerade um Oxidationszahlen _(fiktive Ladungen) _und für einige Elemente gibt es Regeln. Bei denen, für die es keine Regeln gibt, muss man die Ladung ausgleichen, nur wie komme ich auf diese?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

laos normalerweise ist die Ladung ja abhängig von den außenelektronen die ein Element hat, und je nach elektronegativität gibt dann das betreffende Elemet seine elektronen eher ab (h+,Ca2+,Mg....) und liegt daher als positiv geladenes Ion vor oder es reist gerne die elektronen zu sich (hohe elektronegativitat--> O,F,...nimmt von links unten nach rechts oben im periodensystem zu)
-_> das alles hängt gewissermaßen damit zusammen, dass jedes element versucht eine volle (mit elektronen) außenhülle zu bekommen; bei den elementen der niedrigen gruppen geht das einfacher indem sie ihr/e elektronen abgeben, bei den Elementen der rechten gruppen (bis hin zu den edelgasen) ist es einfacher die fehlenden elektronen aufzunehmen

normalerweise sollten die oxidationszahlen im Periodensystem drinnenstehen.
--> anhang, das haben wir damals in der HBLA in Klosterneuburg benutzt

lg Klemens

ps: ich studiere auf der BOKU Agrarwissenschaften (da ist auch ein bissl chemie dabei, aber nur eher allgemein)


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

So ähnlich habe ich das mit den Ladungen auch verstanden. Jedes Element versucht einen Edelgas-ähnlichen Zustand zu erreichen > daher 7 Außenelektronen ...

Wenn ich die Ladung wissen will, muss ich eigentlich nur schauen, wie viel Elektronen noch auf 7 fehlen, oder?

In unserem Periodensystem stehe die Oxidationszahlen nicht drinnen. Auf diese müssen wir beim Test selbst draufkommen und dazu brauche ich eben die Ladungen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

es gibt aber dann auch noch gerade bei metallischen elementen sogenannte hydrolyseformen, dabei werden die Ladungen des Elements mit wassermolekülen abgepuffert, je nach zb PH Wert können dann die H²O Moleküle protonen abgeben, und somit eine vielfalt an verschiedenen Ionen entstehen lassen.

Bsp: Al (aluminium) leigt normalerweise gelöst als Al3+ vor (zb im Boden) viele H²o Moleküle bilden eine Schicht um ein Al3+ Molekül (hydrathülle--> Dipolwirkung des H²o) und geben dann protonen ab-->

Al3+ + 5H²O - 1Proton --> nach außen hin 2+ geladen
Al3+ + 5H²O - 2Proton --> nach außen hin 1+ geladen
Al3+ + 5H²O - 3Proton --> nach außen hin 0+ geladen
Al3+ + 5H²O - 4Proton --> nach außen hin 1- geladen
Al3+ + 5H²O - 5Proton --> nach außen hin 2- geladen


ich hoffe, dass ich damit nicht noch mehr Verwirrung gestiftet habe 
wenn du ein Periodensystem verwenden darfst, dann schau dir mal die 2 Fotos im ZIB an, da findet man je nach Seite (Legende!!) viele hilfreiche Informationen für Chemieprüfungen/Aufgaben
--> Ausdrucken und mitnehmen 

lg Klemens


EDIT:

 Achtung !!! Edelgase haben 8 außenelektronen (außer He)!!   2 e- im S Orbital und je 2 e- in den 3 P Orbitalen !! (das sind die Hantelförmigen)


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ein Periodensystem dürfen wir verwenden, allerdings nur eines, dass der Lehrer uns austeilt ...  

Das mit den 8 Außenelektronen werde ich berücksichtigen. Danke für alle Tipps.

MfG, Simon


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Da ich in Österreich lebender Deutscher bin fühle ich mich berechtigt hier was zu schreiben!

mir ist mehreres Aufgefallen wie z.B.  Österreicher und Hochdeutsche Sprache geht mal gar nich klar

Da meine Freundin Österreicherin ist bekomme ich öfters mal SMS im Österreich-Slang  ich komme ja gut mit Rechtschreibfehlern klar, da mir selbst meist der Antrieb fehlt alles Grammatikalisch korrekt zu schreiben... aber  gegwählt??? lol ich kenne nur gequält... zumal öfters gerne Buchstaben so schön Fröhlich geändert werden... dann heißt >depri< halt >tepri< und was weiß ich nich alles... versteht mich nicht falsch! ich habe kein Problem damit... es Amüsiert mich einfach jedesmal 

Weiter ist mir Aufgefallen das Österreicher sich nur auf Skifahren beziehen was Sport angeht... ist ja klar das in Österreich Wintersport groß geschrieben wird es gibt ja auch nur 2 Jahreszeiten >> Es wird Winter<< >>Es ist Winter<<  zumindest ist das bei mir hier so! aber das die Deutschen die besten im Rodeln, Bobfahren usw. sind wird immer Tot geschwiegen  mir kommt vor das wir bei den letzten oder vorletzten Winterspielen die meisten Goldmedaillen abgesahnt haben  und auch immer ein gutes Stück vor Österreich liegen! Achja Österreichische Langläufer sind sowieso der Brüller ! 

Trotzdem bin ich froh in Österreich lebender Piefke (nein das heißt nicht Biffkis... da sieht man wieder P=B, D=T) was übrigens ein Kompliment darstellt...(man sehe die Piefke Saga)! zu sein. Da das leben hier einfach Weit entspannter und Stressfreier abgeht...! Zumal ein Großteil der Österreicher meine Vorliebe zu Audi teilt 
Die Mädels sind übrigens auch meist nen tick hübscher als in meiner Heimat

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hi!

Also ein paar Kommentare zu deinem Posting kann ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen:



Stomper schrieb:


> mir ist mehreres Aufgefallen wie z.B.  Österreicher und Hochdeutsche Sprache geht mal gar nich klar


Bitte nichts verallgemeinern!!! Ich hatte in meinem Leben auf eine Deutsch-Schularbeit noch nie was anderes, als eine 1 und ich gebe mir auch im Alltag größte Mühe, Rechtschreibfehler und Sprachfehler zu vermeiden, wie du an meinen Postings siehts. Dass ich in steirischem Dialekt rede, liegt einzig und alleine daran, dass meine ganze Familie/Verwandtschaft aus der Steiermark kommt ...
Nicht jeder Österreicher schreibt alles so, wie er es sagt!


Stomper schrieb:


> Weiter ist mir Aufgefallen das Österreicher sich nur auf Skifahren beziehen was Sport angeht...


Wir habe auch eine Bundesliga _(Fußball)_ und das ganze Zeug, das es auch in Deutschland gibt, aber Profis sind wir in erster Linie beim Schifahren ... 


Stomper schrieb:


> mir kommt vor das wir bei den letzten oder vorletzten Winterspielen die meisten Goldmedaillen abgesahnt haben  und auch immer ein gutes Stück vor Österreich liegen! Achja Österreichische Langläufer sind sowieso der Brüller !


Geht es dir eigentlich nur darum, zu erwähnen, wo die Deutschen angeblich besser sind, als wir Österreicher? 


Stomper schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich froh in Österreich lebender Piefke (nein das heißt nicht Biffkis... da sieht man wieder P=B, D=T) was übrigens ein Kompliment darstellt...


^^   
Du denkst ernsthaft, wir Österreicher würden das Wort "Piefke" _(oder wie auch immer man es schreiben/aussprechen mag)_ als Kompliment für Deutsche benutzen? Dann bringt es jetzt vielleicht dein Weltbild durcheinander, wenn ich dir sage, dass das Wort eine sehr abfällige Bezeichnung für unsere deutschen Nachbarn ist und auch wenn ihr es nicht kapieren wollt, das Wort "Ösi" wird von mir und den meisten meiner Landsleuten genauso als Abwertung empfunden ...  

So, jetzt ist es raus. Das musste ich einfach sagen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Das Wort Piefke kommt von der Piefke Saga... welche  besagt das ein Deutscher Hofkomponist immer nach Österreich mit seiner Kapelle gekommen ist!
Die Musik hat den Österreichern sehr gefallen und jedesmal wenn er mit seiner Kapelle kam sagten alle "Schau die Piefkes kommen!"
Im Grunde ist es ein Kompliment  was drauß gemacht wurde ist was anderes... im Gegenteil zu dir scheine ich mich Informiert zu haben

Und nein mir geht es darum das ihr nicht die super Wintersportler seid als die ihr euch hinstellt 

Ich mag Österreich trotzdem sehr gern! da vieles für meinen Geschmack besser ist als in Deutschland.... aber Perfekt ist es nirgendwo auf dieser Welt 

Übrigens... "gegwählt" hast du in einem Post hier mal geschrieben  glaub Seite 3 oder 4

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> Das Wort Piefke kommt von der Piefke Saga... welche  besagt das ein Deutscher Hofkomponist immer nach Österreich mit seiner Kapelle gekommen ist!
> Die Musik hat den Österreichern sehr gefallen und jedesmal wenn er mit seiner Kapelle kam sagten alle "Schau die Piefkes kommen!"
> Im Grunde ist es ein Kompliment  was drauß gemacht wurde ist was anderes... im Gegenteil zu dir scheine ich mich Informiert zu haben


Davon abgesehen, dass ich kein großer Sagen-Fan bin, ist es mir völlig egal, wo das Wort herkommt, solange ich im Vergleich zu dir weiß, was es heute bedeutet ...


Stomper schrieb:


> Und nein mir geht es darum das ihr nicht die super Wintersportler seid als die ihr euch hinstellt


Die ÖSV-Adler präsentieren sich genauso gut, wie sie sind. Im Vergleich zu gewissen deutschen Sportlern _(in erster Linie gewissen Fußballern)_ werden bei uns keine Niederlagen schöngeredet, aber lassen wir das.


Stomper schrieb:


> Ich mag Österreich trotzdem sehr gern! da vieles für meinen Geschmack besser ist als in Deutschland.... aber Perfekt ist es nirgendwo auf dieser Welt


Da stimmen wir mal überein ...   


Stomper schrieb:


> Übrigens... "gegwählt" hast du in einem Post hier mal geschrieben  glaub Seite 3 oder 4


Jetzt sag bloß noch, dass dir noch nie ein Tipp-Fehler unterlaufen ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass ich kein großer Sagen-Fan bin, ist es mir völlig egal, wo das Wort herkommt, solange ich im Vergleich zu dir weiß, was es heute bedeutet ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


  jetz nicht gleich böse sein  
Ich weiß auch was es heute bedeuten soll... die damalige Bedeutung gefällt mir nur besser 
Du fühlst dich doch jetzt nich wirklich angegriffen oder? 

Öhhhhhm... Niederlagen schönreden... tja ich erinner mich gern an die Niederlage gegen Deutschland bei der EM... mein Gott das ging echt schon ins lächerliche über...

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich doch jetzt nich wirklich angegriffen oder?


Nein, ich spiele nur gerne mit offenen Karten und stütze mich lieber auf Tatsachen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Nein, ich spiele nur gerne mit offenen Karten und stütze mich lieber auf Tatsachen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Könnte man wirklich "fast" denken ja 

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> "fast"


Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

och nix... Tatsachen sind eine Sache der Perspektive


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> Tatsachen sind eine Sache der Perspektive


Stimmt zum Teil. Es gibt dann aber auch noch bewiesene Tatsachen, wie z.B. Benches, die die Leistung einer Hardware veranschaulichen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

naaaaaaajaaaa... darüber lässt sich streiten! ^^ meist sind benches ehrlich... 3DMark06 bevorzugt im Gegenteil zu den meisten Spielen keine Nvidia Grakas... aber das gehört sowieso nicht hierhin 

Aber wenn wir schon bei Tatsachen sind... das mit der Piefke Saga ist eine Tatsache  auf die du dich ja anscheinend nicht Stützen willst 

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> das mit der Piefke Saga ist eine Tatsache  auf die du dich ja anscheinend nicht Stützen willst


Ich habe hier ein Buch mit den 100 bekanntesten österreichischen Sagen stehen und deine sogenannte "Piefke-Sage" ist da nicht drinnen. Auch sonst hätte ich noch nichts davon gehört. Wenn du keine Quellen angeben kannst, würde ich das absolut nicht als Tatsache ansehen ...  

Aber frag doch einfach mal auf offener Sraße einen Österreicher, welche Bedeutung seiner Meinung nach hinter dem Wort "Piefke" steckt und du wirst ganz schnell zu der Ansicht gelangen, dass es genau die abwertende Bedeutung hat, die ich schon genannt habe.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Du weißt schon das dein Buch über Sagen wohl eher von Mittelalterlichen Sagen Handeln wird ne?  Lol und irgendwie versteh ich das du der ja nix mit Sagen am Hut hat nen Buch drüber hat O.o leicht wiedersprüchlich 
Übrigens gibts es sogar einen Film über das Thema *Piefke Saga* (Li... La... Libro hat es normal im Angebot)
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst das es im Allgemeinen Abwertend benutzt wird... ich habe ja auch nur angemerkt das es im GRUNDE ein Kompliment ist ^^

Naja... geben wir uns einfach die Hand und Sagen *Austria rockz*

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

1.) Das Buch beinhaltet Sagen aus allen Jahrhunderten, aus denen welche bekannt sind. Nicht bloß aus dem Mittelalter ...
2.) Ich habe das Buch mal vor Jahren geschenkt bekommen, als mich Sagen noch mehr interessiert haben, als heute. Jetzt bevorzuge ich neben der PCGH und PCGames in erster Linie englische Literatur.  


Stomper schrieb:


> geben wir uns einfach die Hand und Sagen *Austria rockz*


Jo, schöner hätte ich es nicht sagen können.  
MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

es macht Spaß mit dir zu Diskutieren


----------



## CrazyBanana (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Is eich aufgfollen ,dass scho seid 3 seitn nur mehr ihr zwa schreibts!!!
PS: P(B)iefke is fost imma a verorschung...    net bös gmant!!
danke dass ma do gscheit schreibn kann

hey geil bei uns scheits vullgas


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Is eich aufgfollen ,dass scho seid 3 seitn nur mehr ihr zwa schreibts!!!


Was soll ich machen, wenn sich sonst niemand zu Wort meldet?  


CrazyBanana schrieb:


> PS: P(B)iefke is fost imma a verorschung...    net bös gmant!!


Sag ich doch.  


CrazyBanana schrieb:


> danke dass ma do gscheit schreibn kann


Nun ja, kommt darauf an, was du unter "gscheit" verstehst. Der lange Arm des Gesetzes _(Forenregeln)_ reicht auch bis hierher ... 


CrazyBanana schrieb:


> hey geil bei uns scheits vullgas


Tja, wir in OÖ durften grüne Weihnachten feiern, was mich aber keineswegs gestört hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hey,sind hier auch deutsche die mal in Österreich gelebt haben willkommen?


----------



## davidenine (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Cool,ein eigener Thread für uns.Was für eine Ehre...
Hab ne Frage an euch:Wie lang sind die Lieferzeiten bei Alternate Österreich.Hab heute ne mail bekommen in der steht das meine bestellung an die Spedition übergeben wurde. (Steiermark ist das Bundesland in dem ich wohne).Hat da schon ma jemand Erfahrungen gemacht???
P.s.
Sorry das ich das einfach hier so frage,aber is wichtig.Danke.

Und an alle Ösis UND natürlich auch Deutsche  einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hey,sind hier auch deutsche die mal in Österreich gelebt haben willkommen?


Wenn du dich immer noch in gewisser Weise mit uns verbunden fühlst, schon ... 

@ davidenine
Ich wohne zwar in Oberösterreich, aber da das österreichische Zentrallager von Alternate sowieso in Wien ist, kann ich dir trotzdem verraten, wie lange es dauert: 2 - 3 Tage, nachdem Alternate dein Geld erhalten hat _(oder 2 - 3 Tage nach der Bestellung bei Nachname)_ ... 
Wenn du nicht gerade am entlegensten Bergbauernhof wohnst, sollte diese Zeit ganz gut hinkommen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na denn,fang ich mal an,was findet ihr is die schönste Stadt in Österreich?
Ich finde Linz iwie stark,sogar besser als Wien Inssbruck und Salzburg, ,was meinst ihr?


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Von den Landeshauptstädten ist ganz klar *Linz* die Schönste ... 

Unser schönes oberösterreichisches Linz ist ja auch nicht umsonst europäische Kulurhauptstadt 2009 geworden. 

Wien hat durchaus auch schöne Stadtteile, allerdings hängt das stark davon ab, in welchem Bezirk man ist. Der erste Bezirk mit dem Ring und den "Staatsgebäuden" ist sehr schön, während manche Randbezirke zum Teil fast Slum-Niveau erreichen. In Bregenz und Eisenstadt war ich noch nie und die anderen Landeshauptstädte sind mir einfach zu klein _(ok, Graz ist größer als Linz, gefällt mir aber nicht so gut)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

OÖ ist sowieso der schönste Staat österreichs,ehmm,ich mag Gmunden sehr,is auch in der Nähe von Linz,jedenfalls auch OÖ,der See ist wirklich sehr schön^^


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> OÖ ist sowieso der schönste Staat österreichs,ehmm,ich mag Gmunden sehr,is auch in der Nähe von Linz,jedenfalls auch OÖ,der See ist wirklich sehr schön^^


Ich will wirklich nicht überheblich sein, aber ich finde auch, dass OÖ das schönste Land im Bunde ist. Im Übrigen haben wir die stärkste Wirtschaft und die niedrigste Arbeitslosenrate in ganz Österreich. Ich denke, da kann man stolz drauf sein. Außerdem gehört OÖ noch zu den Bundesländern, in denen es ein Bevölkerungswachstum gibt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Naja,Steiermark hat auch was für sich,außerdem kann mit in OÖ schlecht Ski fahre finde ich,also im Vergleich mit Tirol z.B.

ABer OÖ finde ich trotzdem insgesamt auch am schönsten^^


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Meine ganze Familie/Verwandtschaft kommt aus der Steiermark ... 
Ich bin praktisch der erste Oberösterreicher, allerdings bin ich in gewisser Weise auch ein Steirer (in Steyr geboren ).

Ich lebe halt am liebtsen in Gegenden, wo es große moderne Städte gibt und man die boomende Wirtschaft an allen Ecken bemerkt. Geschäfte, wo man hinschaut, Schulen, Universitäten, etc. in nächster Nähe ...
Die Steiermark ist mir dann doch ein Bisschen zu "hinterwödlarisch", wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Also... Landschaftlich gesehen ist ganz klar Burgenland am Schönsten!
Die schönste Hauptstadt ist ganz klar Graz... geile alte Gebäude... geniale Szene... extrem entspanntes leben! Linz ist mir hingegen nen bissl zu sehr *Ghetto* die ganzen Wohnblöcke sind ja der hammer schlechthin -.-! und wenn ich als Deutscher das sage... der aus dem Land kommt in dem diese Bauten wohl erfunden wurden muss das schon was heißen ^^

lg Stomper


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich steh nich so auf alte Bauten etc.,deswegen gefällt mir auch Salzburg ned so gut^^


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nunja, gewisse Viertel hat wohl jede Großsstadt. Trotzdem stehe ich viel mehr auf moderne Städte, als auf welche mit vielen historischen Bauwerken. Dass man aber Moderne und K&K-Stil miteinander kombinieren kann, zeigt ja Wien in einigen Bezirken sehr eindrucksvoll ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich finde Graz hat einen ganz besonderen flair... unheimlich entspannt...  und vorallem sehr Jugendlich Orientiert(im Gegensatz zu Linz... das kommt mir immer vor wie ne Altweiber Stadt ) Wien ist die abstand schrecklichste Stadt Österreichs... naja nach Murau... xD
Total versifft... dreckig... stinkend... Pfui! dagegen is Berlin ne Oase! ^^

lg Stomper


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Jo, da sagst du was Wahres. Ist schon witzig: Jeder Wiener ist der Meinung, dass Wien die schönste Stadt in Österreich wäre und die restlichen 7 Millionen Österreicher sagen, dass es die hässlichste Stadt ist ... 
Alle 5 Meter ein Hundehaufen, der ganze Staub und Müll auf den Straßen ... in Wien könnte einem echt das Kotzen kommen. Nur der erste Bezirk ist sehr schön, aber da ist ja auch der Regierungssitz. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FadeOfReality (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hachja wien.. bin ich froh dass ich nur im 20ten arbeite, der ditech im selben gebäude ist 
(wenn zwischen unserem Teil des Gebäudes und dem Teil vom DiTech keine Strasse drunter durchführen ded bräucht ich net mal das Gebäude verlassen um von der Arbeit zum DiTech zu kommen )

und ich danach schnurstracks mit der U6 Dresdnerstrasse -> nach Handelskai und von dort aus raus nach schleinbach (S2 richtung Mistelbach, kurz nach Wolkersdorf) muss

so muss ich nicht durch halb wien brettern wo ich mich teilweise net mal wirklich sicher fühl...


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Jo, da sagst du was Wahres. Ist schon witzig: Jeder Wiener ist der Meinung, dass Wien die schönste Stadt in Österreich wäre und die restlichen 7 Millionen Österreicher sagen, dass es die hässlichste Stadt ist ...
> Alle 5 Meter ein Hundehaufen, der ganze Staub und Müll auf den Straßen ... in Wien könnte einem echt das Kotzen kommen. Nur der erste Bezirk ist sehr schön, aber da ist ja auch der Regierungssitz.
> 
> MfG, boss3D





Wat is los?
In Wien is jeder 5m meter ein hundehaufen  ?  

Müll etc. xD


----------



## FadeOfReality (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wat is los?
> In Wien is jeder 5m meter ein hundehaufen  ?
> 
> Müll etc. xD



na so schlimm is net.. net mehr..

aber teilweise rennen gruselige gestalten herum, damit meine ich NICHT :

emos (die mädels sind niedlich)
krocha ( OMG sag ich dazu nur)
türken (dazu sag ich nix)
punks (ähhh ja..)
goths (man glaubts net aber ich kenn keine netteren leute.. und ich bin keiner von ihnen)

am schlimmsten find ich aber diese herunter gekommenen gegenden wie den 23ten und instanbul 3 (10ter) soll aber NET heissen ich bin rechts!!!111einseinself


----------



## Stomper (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> na so schlimm is net.. net mehr..
> 
> aber teilweise rennen gruselige gestalten herum, damit meine ich NICHT :
> 
> ...




naja Emo mädels sind echt nich übel... zu Krocha'n sagt man in Deutschland *Mongo* oder *Freak* Türken sind auch ok, Punks mag ich am liebsten und goths... muhahaar Gothikgirlies sind ja mal so hammer lecker... gleich wie punkarinnen oder Skingirls *Sabber*

Gruselige gestalten sind für mich Rentnerpäärchen die den ganzen tag mit 0,00001 kmh durch die Gegend sprinten, oder diese Prolo Porsche Typen mit nach hinten gegelten Haaren mit denen man 100 Schnitzel Backen könnte... davon gibts in wien Genug.... vieleicht deshalb Wiener Schnitzel? 

lg Stomper


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Stomper schrieb:


> naja Emo mädels sind echt nich übel... zu Krocha'n sagt man in Deutschland *Mongo* oder *Freak* Türken sind auch ok, Punks mag ich am liebsten und goths... muhahaar Gothikgirlies sind ja mal so hammer lecker... gleich wie punkarinnen oder Skingirls *Sabber*
> 
> Gruselige gestalten sind für mich Rentnerpäärchen die den ganzen tag mit 0,00001 kmh durch die Gegend sprinten, oder diese Prolo Porsche Typen mit nach hinten gegelten Haaren mit denen man 100 Schnitzel Backen könnte... davon gibts in wien Genug.... vieleicht deshalb Wiener Schnitzel?
> 
> lg Stomper






oo Stomper.. findet emos ganz süß xD
Dann musst du Katamaranoids Freundinn kennen lernen xD 
Also die hat emo-sytle..^^ xD


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ob es sich wohl lohnt den Luxemburger thread zu eröffnen ?

Oder bin ich der einzige hier ? 

MFG


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Dann musst du Katamaranoids Freundinn kennen lernen xD
> Also die hat emo-sytle..^^ xD


Kannst du mal ein Bild verlinken? 


e-freak1 schrieb:


> ob es sich wohl lohnt den Luxemburger thread zu eröffnen ?
> 
> Oder bin ich der einzige hier ?


Ich glaube, neben den Österreichern gibt es hier 2 Luxemburger, 2 Italiener, 1 US-Amerikaner, 2 Kroaten und 4 Schweizer als Minderheiten, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stomper (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> oo Stomper.. findet emos ganz süß xD
> Dann musst du Katamaranoids Freundinn kennen lernen xD
> Also die hat emo-sytle..^^ xD



naja kennenlernen will ich sie nich ^^ sonst gibbet Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte... nen Bild würde ich auch gern sehen 
Außerdem finde ich sie nicht *süß* sondern *nicht übel* das is nen ganz schöner Unterschied


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild verlinken?
> 
> Ich glaube, neben den Österreichern gibt es hier 2 Luxemburger, 2 Italiener, 1 US-Amerikaner, 2 Kroaten und 4 Schweizer als Minderheiten, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ach so es gibt also noch "een aanere Letzebuerger" ausser mir, wer das wohl ist ?

mfg


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ausser mir, wer das wohl ist ?


Ich weiß es echt nicht auswendig. Ich kenne nur die ganzen Österreicher, "greenline" aus den USA und "La_Croato", der aber meines Wissens nach in Deutschland lebt. Von den anderen weiß ich nur, dass es sie gibt ...


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich weiß es echt nicht auswendig.



Vielleicht komm ich ja eines tages dahinter, der grösste witz wäre wohl wenn's ein Bekannter von mir aus Luxemburg ist, das Land ist mit 2500 qkm eher als sehr klein zu bezeichnen

mfg


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild verlinken?
> 
> Ich glaube, neben den Österreichern gibt es hier 2 Luxemburger, 2 Italiener, 1 US-Amerikaner, 2 Kroaten und 4 Schweizer als Minderheiten, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D





Ich hab das Bild ned gespeichert 
Ich fragn Kata mal ob der eins hier reinstellt 
Die hat so gar ne Halskette mit Nägel dran.. also ganz was feines fürn Stomper   



Werr isn hier der Ami..


Welcome my friend 

MfG


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

meine freundin is son mischmasch zwischen goth, emo und punk... könnt euch vorstellen was das manchmal für ärger verursacht in ihrem inneren ..was ich dann auch zu spüren krieg..


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

oo du armer..^^ >>>>>>_<

Wo ist Stomper...  


@boss3D .. : ich frag den ma


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Eine Mischung aus Emo, Punkt und Goth ... ich will zwar nicht vorschnell urteilen, aber so ein Girl kann ich mir einfach nicht hübsch vorstellen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ansichtssache


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

kann ja mal n foto reinstellen dann wisst ihr wies aussieht *gg*


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Tu das
Was heißt Nisferatu,wohl kaum sein Vorname


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hehe nein nosferatu ist nicht sein name sondern so eine art präfix für vampire in hellsing

sein wahrer name ist ja eigentlich (bevor er zum vampir wurde): alfredo lifeking

foto such ich dann gleich mal..


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

so im anhang die bilder

hab leider keines gefunden wo alle styles in einem sind

fotos sind fast alle von freundin selbst gemacht wordn


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Also ... äh ... ich spare mir besser jeden Kommentar ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hehe ok is dir ja freigestellt 

eine meinung zur umgebung wo die fotos gemacht wordn sind? sry aber ich bin zu stolz auf meine eigene wohnung!


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Man die Wohnung is ja blöd,ne ich finde das aussehen ist geschmackssache


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

versteh ich.. jeder hat seinen geschmack

aber thx für das kompliment *g* (wohnung)


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Naja, auf jeden Fall steht er auf Mystik _(lassen zumindest die Poster/Bilder an den Wänden vermuten)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

nur was den einrichtungsstil angeht meine freundin hat mich da bissi angesteckt sonst bin aber ganz normal.. mal abgesehen von meiner geistesgestörtheit


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nunja, deine Wohnung und deine Freundin müssen _(nur)_ *DIR* gefallen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

tjo übrigens sind die 2 poster des einzige was in der wohnung mystisch oder goth style sind oder so 

zeigt doch mal n teil eurer wohung und od. freundin her .. wenn geht aber mit klamotten an


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Das is meine.. oder eher gesagt war meine  

vor 5tagen getrennt 

kann mich jdm. trösten


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hallöle ich bin von dem da oben die freundin .... schade das euch mein style nich so gefällt aba ich steh da total auf sowas ... bin nur zu schüchterm um mich so der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen-.-


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das is meine.. oder eher gesagt war meine
> 
> vor 5tagen getrennt
> 
> kann mich jdm. trösten



oh du armer! hab auch schon ne trennung (von der jetzigen) hinter mir nur hammas net ohne uns ausgehalten und des war damals auch bissi doofer trennungsgrund (fernbeziehung)

wirst bestimmt ne neue finden! angel da doch son emo girl was immer so kätzchen mässig drein schauen 

naja ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel erfolg und glück


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das is meine.. oder eher gesagt war meine
> 
> vor 5tagen getrennt
> 
> kann mich jdm. trösten



ja du bist echt arm komm ein meine brust un lass dich tösten XD


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



jeannie schrieb:


> ja du bist echt arm komm ein meine brust un lass dich tösten XD



wie man sieht hat sie nen hang zu fiesheit (gegenüber mir)


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Da fällt mir grade ein,meine naja Freundin,sie wollte was von mir un so,hat auch mit mir schluß gemacht vor 1 1/2 Jahren,ich brauch Mitleid und Trost


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> hehe nein nosferatu ist nicht sein name sondern so eine art präfix für vampire in hellsing
> 
> sein wahrer name ist ja eigentlich (bevor er zum vampir wurde): alfredo lifeking
> 
> foto such ich dann gleich mal..



Man,so tief hab ich mich nie mit der Serie befasst


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

das erfährt man auch nicht in der serie sondern in den ovas 

der anime hat nämlich annähernd nichts mehr mit den mangas zu tun


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ah ihr redet von hellsing... cooler anime ich liebe diesen anime vorallem alucard*mg*

jeannie


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

doppelpost


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



jeannie schrieb:


> hallöle ich bin von dem da oben die freundin ....


Hi, Freundin-von-dem-da-oben!

[flüster]Achtung FadeOfReality! Sie weiß jetzt wo du dich in deiner Freizeit herumtreibst und was du über sie schreibst.


jeannie schrieb:


> schade das euch mein style nich so gefällt


Ist doch egal, solange du dich selbst hübsch findest und du deinem Freund gefällst ...  


jeannie schrieb:


> bin nur zu schüchterm um mich so der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen-.-


Also wenn dir dein Style wirklich gefällt, dann solltest du auch dazu stehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> [flüster]Achtung FadeOfReality! Sie weiß jetzt wo du dich in deiner Freizeit herumtreibst und was du über sie schreibst.



da brauch ich ma keine gedanken machen weil ich hier eig nie über sie schreibe! ich bin ja meistens in der technik ecke und da schaut ma mich ungefähr so an wenn ich mit freundin anfang:


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hi, Freundin-von-dem-da-oben!
> 
> Ist doch egal, solange du dich selbst hübsch findest und du deinem Freund gefällst ...
> 
> ...



ich geh (wenn ih nich grad arbeiten muss-.-) in zB emo-style raus aba das kann ich nur machen wenn ichs nich zu arg mach sonst werde ich meinem schatzi peinlich un mag nich das sich mein schatzi für mich schämen muss also dreh ich ab un zu etwas zurück aba danke das du mich aufbaust

jeannie


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



jeannie schrieb:


> ich geh (wenn ih nich grad arbeiten muss-.-) in zB emo-style raus aba das kann ich nur machen wenn ichs nich zu arg mach sonst werde ich meinem schatzi peinlich un mag nich das sich mein schatzi für mich schämen muss also dreh ich ab un zu etwas zurück aba danke das du mich aufbaust
> 
> jeannie



ich hab nie gesagt dass du mir peinlich bist! ich mags nur nicht wennst hohe schuhe anhast und den größenunterschied noch größer machst

ehestreit FTW


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ich hab nie gesagt dass du mir peinlich bist! ich mags nur nicht wennst hohe schuhe anhast und den größenunterschied noch größer machst
> 
> ehestreit FTW



das mein ich ja damit-.-
aba du sagst au imma ich soll nich so viel make-up drauf tun-..-

jeannie


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

nich weil ich opeinlich find sondern weils doof aussieht! aber ich glaub das wird hier zu sehr offtopic!


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Schreibt ihr eigentlich gerade an zwei PCs, die im selben Haus jeweils im Nebenzimmer stehen?  

In dem Fall wäre ein Gespräch, bei dem man den Partner ansieht, vielleicht ratsam ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

du bist doof.... damals bei der hochzeit deiner schwester hab ich mich (...) vergriffen das wa das einzige make-up was ich hatte un ich musste ja irgendwie meine pikel abdecken ... hab halt zu viel drauf getan-.- aba so schmink ich mich ja gar nich mehr das is mir zu tussi-haft geworden XD

jeannie
ps. komisch das wir uns in nem forum unterhalten obwohl wir im selbem raum sitzen XD


----------



## ziggi1 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

österreich freed, find i leibaund

zitiere:
"haut´s eich über de heissa es trottln"


hob ma erst aum dienstog augschaut, Donauplex


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jaja ein echter wiener will ebn net dasaufen..


----------



## Klausr (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol das im chat oder forum schreiben obwohl man neben einader sitzt kenn ich auch ^^ok wir sitzen rücken an rücken gg


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wir sitzen eher hintereinander XD also wenn er schreibt seh ich seinen rücken (... jeder rücken kann enzücken*gg*) is trotzdem irgndwie cool errinet mich an früher als wir auf sowas unsere beziehung aufgebaut ham*gg*

jeannie


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wir Österreicher sind halt ein geselliges und im falle unseres "promipaares" auch gesprächiges Völkchen, welches auch in einem Forum zusammenhaltet

lg Klemens

ps: seid ihr eh alle in der österreichergruppe??
pps: @boss --> wie war's in Wien, wie läufts beim BALL ??


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> wir Österreicher sind halt ein geselliges und im falle unseres "promipaares" auch gesprächiges Völkchen, welches auch in einem Forum zusammenhaltet
> 
> lg Klemens
> 
> ...



danke für das "promipaar" XD

jeannie


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ps: seid ihr eh alle in der österreichergruppe??
pps: @boss --> wie war's in Wien, wie läufts beim BALL ??

ppps: irgendjemand bei mir im studentenheim (tirolerheim-wien) muss anscheinend auch hier im forum sein, weil ich gerade keinen post schreiben durfte (noch 14sec warten...) strange echt 

EDIT: war wohl ein serverproblem?? --> so alla doppelpost


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



jeannie schrieb:


> ps. komisch das wir uns in nem forum unterhalten obwohl wir im selbem raum sitzen XD


Genau das meinte ich ... 


klefreak schrieb:


> pps: @boss --> wie war's in Wien


Nass, eisig kalt, windig ... und schön. Die Ausstellung im kunsthistorischen Museum war echt super und einen besseren Führer, als unseren Lateinlehrer kann man dort garnicht haben. Im Parlament haben wir uns leider nur die Entstehung der zweiten Republik angeschaut. Ich hatte gehofft, dass wir unsere Politiker live bei einer Nationalratssitzung sehen. 


klefreak schrieb:


> wie läufts beim BALL ??


Da geht nichts weiter und Thema haben wir auch immer noch keines. Aber mir ist das egal. Unser Schulsprecher glaubt sowieso, dass er der einzige ist, der was zu sagen hat, also soll auch er mal sein Hirn einschalten ...


klefreak schrieb:


> ppps: irgendjemand bei mir im studentenheim (tirolerheim-wien) muss anscheinend auch hier im forum sein, weil ich gerade keinen post schreiben durfte (noch 14sec warten...) strange echt


Nö, liegt vermutlich daran, dass du innerhalb von 5 Minuten keine identischen Posts erstellen kannst, der Server aber gerade vor 5 Minuten das Doppelposting produziert hat. Deswegen musstest du vermutlich warten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich ...
> 
> Nass, eisig kalt, windig ... und schön. Die Ausstellung im kunsthistorischen Museum war echt super und einen besseren Führer, als unseren Lateinlehrer kann man dort garnicht haben. Im Parlament haben wir uns leider nur die Entstehung der zweiten Republik angeschaut. Ich hatte gehofft, dass wir unsere Politiker live bei einer Nationalratssitzung sehen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




klingt interessant

wegen dem Wetter, das ist in Wien leider immer so, als nichtwiener (ich, du,...) ist das etwas unerträglich, vor allem im winter wenn man mit den Schuhen im Matsch steht


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> vor allem im winter wenn man mit den Schuhen im Matsch steht


Im Sommer stehst du dann eben in der Hundesch***e ... 

Ich find das einfach nur geil (   ):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0xnDRpT39c&feature=related

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

geil XD aba wo er recht hat hat er recht XDD

jeannie


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

sehr geil

wobei ich aber fast niemanden kenn der das wort "budern" regelmässig benutzt


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Haste ihn mal live gesehen??


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

in meiner klasse sagen das alle!!

jeannie


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Oha,klasse,da ichjtz ja in Deutschland wohn,solllte ich das auch öfters mal sagen,vllt. krieg ich dann keine geklatsch,wenn ich nen mädchen frag?!


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

in meiner klasse redet niemand über das thema .. da gehts nur um technik und anderes


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@boss

ja das video ist klasse, und sein "wienerisch" hat sich deutlich verbessert, wenn ich da nur an das gequält klingende zapped österreich edition denke 

war unlängst NADJA MALEH "Flugangsthasen" in Wien im Kabarett , die Frau hats drauf ! (ist aber leider fast überall ausverkauft)

wer sich fürs kabarett interessiert sollte da mal auf kabarett.cc - Kabarett in sterreich schauen

lg Klemens


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ja in deiner klasse laufen ja au nur verrückte rum XD ... ich sollte die schule wechseln

jeannie


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> wobei ich aber fast niemanden kenn der das wort "budern" regelmässig benutzt


Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Bei der Vielfalt an Begriffen ... 


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Haste ihn mal live gesehen??


Nö, ich habe den Mittermaier noch nie live gesehen.


FadeOfReality schrieb:


> in meiner klasse redet niemand über das thema .. da gehts nur um technik und anderes


In meiner Klasse reden nur 3 notgeile Mädels dürber. Alle anderen haben "tiefsinnigere" Gesprächsthemen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

das video ist nett, sein Wienerisch ist auch schon viel besser (zapped österreich edition ist da eher gaga ;( )

wer aufs kabarett steht, der sollte mal das hier anschauen

kabarett.cc - Kabarett in sterreich

--> Nadja Maleh "Flugangsthasen" ist genial !!

lg KLemens


EDIT:  also ich mach derzeit nur doppel/fehl posts, irgendwie sollte ich mal ne pause einlegen 

muss mal futter kochen, mein bär äääh bauch ist hungrig


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jup in meiner klasse sind nur psychopathen, wahnsinnige, besessene und verrückte.. also nur eine kleine version von diesem forum 

ich gehör in.. jede von diesen gruppen


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@ jeannie
Nur so aus Interesse: Hast du eigentlich auch vor, im Technikbereich zu posten? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich find die  voll geil XD

aba ich bin au verrückt ... tät ich ma sagen

jeannie


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



jeannie schrieb:


> ich find die  voll geil XD
> 
> aba ich bin au verrückt ... tät ich ma sagen
> 
> jeannie




wie soll ich das verstehen...

du findest bananen voll geil


----------



## boss3D (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@ jeannie
Wenn in deinem letzten Posting die Antwort auf meine Frage drinnen steckt, dann kann ich die leider nicht finden ... 

Gute Nacht Leute. War echt ein super Abend mit euch hier in unserem Thread. 

MfG, Simon


----------



## jeannie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> wie soll ich das verstehen...
> 
> du findest bananen voll geil



ich find die cool die  XD muss imma lachen wenn ich die seh XD

@boss3D: wäre nich klug von mir da was zu schreiben da ich vermutlich kein wort von dem quer-chinesisch was ihr da sprecht verstehen würde XD bin eben kein technik-freak
aba in extrem-technik-kaputt-maching bin ich die beste XD wenn au eher unabsichtlich

jeannie


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ja,man muss auch nich son Pc-Nerd Freak wie wir sein,um hier aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Stomper (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

so bin auch mal wieder da....
@Jeannie.... dein Style ist.... öhhhhmmmmm.....öhhhmmmmmm...öhmmmmmm.... deine sache 

Für mich Persönlich ist Emo usw. was fürn Kinderclub bei der Landjugend...(auch wenn sie Teilweise recht ansprechnend aussehen...) bin immer eher ein Freund der wirklich Härteren Gangart gewesen... gibt ja immer so witzige leute.... *Ich hör Ärzte, Ich bin Punk!* meines Erachtens oberbullshit N1!

Da ich Persönlich *Traditional Skinhead* bin hab ich auch viel mit *richtigen* Punks zutun da sie nunmal zu meiner *Szene* gehören und wir desöfteren mal zusammen einen Bechern gehn ^^


wenn wir schon beim Bildern herzeigen sind...

1. voll die Pose  2. Ich voll keine Pose  3. The One and Only on my Side!



lg Stomper


----------



## praxiteen (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

he leute.hab mir das ganze ding durchgelesen.hmmm.wie alt seid ihr alle???hab den eindruck,niemand is älter als ca.20.lieg ich da richtig??
@boss3D:ich hab in einer PM gelesen das PIEFKE vom slawischen kommt und abgeleitet wurde von PIVO.und das bedeutet BIER.Prost,auf Österreich.mfg.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



praxiteen schrieb:


> he leute.hab mir das ganze ding durchgelesen.hmmm.wie alt seid ihr alle???hab den eindruck,niemand is älter als ca.20.lieg ich da richtig??


Gut möglich. Mein Alter ist ja in meinem Profil zu finden ... 


praxiteen schrieb:


> @boss3D:ich hab in einer PM gelesen das PIEFKE vom slawischen kommt und abgeleitet wurde von PIVO.und das bedeutet BIER.Prost,auf Österreich.mfg.


Eine PM gibt es nicht und in einer meiner PNs wirst du es nicht gelesen haben, weil du darauf keinen Zugriff hast. Du kannst das höchstens in einem Posting von "Stomper" gelesen haben. Im Übrigen habe ich schon mehrfach verdeutlicht, dass die historische Bedeutung für mich keinen Sinn mehr macht. Worauf es ankommt, ist doch, was die Leute heute unter dem Wort verstehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## praxiteen (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Mein Alter ist ja in meinem Profil zu finden ...
> 
> Eine PM gibt es nicht und in einer meiner PNs wirst du es nicht gelesen haben, weil du darauf keinen Zugriff hast. Du kannst das höchstens in einem Posting von "Stomper" gelesen haben. Im Übrigen habe ich schon mehrfach verdeutlicht, dass die historische Bedeutung für mich keinen Sinn mehr macht. Worauf es ankommt, ist doch, was die Leute heute unter dem Wort verstehen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 oida!PM is a wissenschaftszeitung!
aber egal,danke für die willkommensgrüsse hier.


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Lange nichts mehr hier gehört
Also es gibt im Forum schon einige Leute über 20,aber die meisten hier sind schätze ich mal zwischen 13-17,also hast du schon Recht


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

danke für die bestätigung.warum ist es denn hier so still im thread??naja,ich hab heute geburtstag und lust zum tratschen.also,fratschelt mich aus.ihr lieben jungen leute.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Alles gute

Was hast du bekommen und wie alt biste geworden?


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Mein Alter ist ja in meinem Profil zu finden ...



Ja ne, is klar. 

@ praxiteen:
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch.


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

in meinem alter bekommt man nix.zumindest in meiner fam.da is es schon super wann alle zusammen sind.ausserdem werd ich mitte märz nochmal papa.wir haben gegessen und getrunken.(ned zweng).ich bin nun 35jahre.mfg.an alle die des lesen.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Gleich nochmal herzlichen Glueckwunsch! 

Wird es ein Junge oder ein Maedchen? Und welchen Geschlechts ist dein anderes Kind?


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

also,danke ersmal.da erste is a bua.er is öf joar oid.er lebt normal bei seina muada.des zweite wird......na i sogs ned.haha.ehm,soll ich übersetzen für WHOOSAA???.mach ich gern.mfg.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

"er is öf joar oid"

Damit habe ich Probleme. ^^
Alles andere ist aber ruebergekommen. 

WARTE: 
Heisst es, er ist 5 Jahre alt?


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

alles gute praxiteen^^


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

DANKE!wein vor glück.ÖF-bedeutet ELF.und der spüld counter strike.
sorry,hatte manchmal den eindruck das hier gerne gestritten wird.aber ihr seid echt lieb.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> "er is öf joar oid"
> 
> Damit habe ich Probleme. ^^
> Alles andere ist aber ruebergekommen.
> ...



nein es heisst er ist 11 jahre alt

 öf -> ölf -> elf


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Alles klar.^^


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

supa.i wia daun schlofn geh.jetz is gnua.mfg.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Auch von mir alles gute zu deinen Kindern
Is eig auch egal was er wird

hauptsache er/sie is gesund,nech


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

mein bruder meinte damals zu meiner mutter bevor ich geboren wurde:

zitat:"ob bub oder mädl is mir egal, aber hoffentlich ka türke"

mein bruder war da glaub ich 6


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Korrekter Bruder.


----------



## N1lle (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Korrekter Bruder.


Jo korrekta Bruada.
Bei uns gibts a Urtschoft (Inoffi Klanistanbul) auf da anen Seidn wohnan de Türken auf do ondren de deitschen (jo i wohn in Deitschlond(noch) und de Türken ham se a eiganes Haus zua na Moschee umgbaud. Und auffiarn wia nommal wos.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Jo korrekta Bruada.
> Bei uns gibts a Urtschoft (Inoffi Klanistanbul) auf da anen Seidn wohnan de Türken auf do ondren de deitschen (jo i wohn in Deitschlond(noch) und de Türken ham se a eiganes Haus zua na Moschee umgbaud. Und auffiarn wia nommal wos.



Das nennt man auch gescheiterte Integration.
Hoert sich boese an..


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Jo korrekta Bruada.
> Bei uns gibts a Urtschoft (Inoffi Klanistanbul) auf da anen Seidn wohnan de Türken auf do ondren de deitschen (jo i wohn in Deitschlond(noch) und de Türken ham se a eiganes Haus zua na Moschee umgbaud. Und auffiarn wia nommal wos.



auch wenn das hier der österreicher thread is
vlt. doch ein klein wenig mehr nach schrift schreiben.. ich muss mich schon ziemlich anstrengen das zu lesen.. und ich bin gebürtiger österreicher


----------



## boss3D (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Kann mich "FadeOfReality" nur anschließen. Ich verstehe zwar alles, was du schreibst, aber nur weil das hier der Österreicher-Thread ist und wir normalerweise nicht Hochdeutsch reden, sind hier nicht die Forumsregeln außer Kraft gesetzt! Forumssprache ist Deutsch und daran halten wir uns ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Also  ich bin Deuscher un ich verstehs super ^^


----------



## boss3D (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Die Ostösterreichischen Dialekte sind ohnehin nicht schwer zu verstehen, wenn man sich nur darauf einlässt. Schwieriger wird es, umso weiter man in den Westen kommt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Joa,ich hab zwar n paar  jahre in Ö gewohnt,nur sehr na an der Grenz zu Deutschland,eine Stunde von Passau entfernt. Außerdem war in der schule Hochdeutsch die normale Sprache,weswegen ich auch nie richtig den österreichiscen Dialekt kennen gelernt habe. Wer also nett wenn man nicht alzu extrem schreiebt,da ich mich auch sehr konzentrieren muss um alles lesen zu können


----------



## FadeOfReality (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

mh dann ist vorarlberg genau die richtige gegend für dich!

da wird überhaupt kein dialekt gesprochen

viel spass
LG
Fade


----------



## praxiteen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

he!leute!wollte mal fragen ob ich hier auch über die üblen machen schaften von meiner ex firma berichten darf.wenn das der fall ist,wäre es echt toll,das ganze in einer art interview zu gestalten.das bedeutet:ihr fragt und ich antworte.hier nur kurze fakten:
standort:steiermark 2mal,nö1mal.
produkt:leder
mitarbeiter:ca.800
ich freue mich auf eure fragen!
mfg.

also,


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

das darfst du leider nicht erzählen,bzw. wenn dir dein Beruf noch was bedeuted,würdeich das lieber lassen,es gibt ja noch die pn´s


----------



## praxiteen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hmm.,schade.da unsere gewerkschaft das thema auch offiziell macht,dachte ich ,ich kann da nachhacken.naja,welches forum dafür geeignet is werd ich noch herausfinden.falls DU interrese hast,pn an mich.oder meine freundschaftsliste beitreten.?


----------



## N1lle (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Amol ane schnenan Grias aus Sankt Veit, grod mol auf Urlaub bei mana Oma.


----------



## xyxoo (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Bin zwar kein Österreicher, aber mit dem lesen des Dialekts komme ich mit. Aber mit dem hören ist es manchmal ein Problem, genau so wie bei den Bayern. Bei dem Bayern verstehe ich manchmal kein Wort, da frage ich mich manchmal ob das Deutsche sind . Aber witzig ist das die einen immer loben, gut die wissen es nicht. Und wie ? Die sagen immer sau Preuß zu einem, was sie nicht wissen ist ", Bayern hat mit Österreich ( vor sehr sehr lange zeit ) gegen Preußen Krieg geführt und verloren. Als dann die Franzosen später auch noch gegen die Preußen verloren haben, hat Preußen die Vormachtstellung gehabt . Na ja, da waren es dann halt die sau Preußen.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ Trotzdem hat Maria Theresia über Friedrich II immer gesagt: Von all meinen Gegner war er mir immer der Liebste ... 

Tja, so waren sie eben, die Habsburger. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/43942-wanderpaket-osterreich-edition.html

hier mal etwas für unsere Landsleute


----------



## FadeOfReality (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

bin schon dabei!

los los einschreiben ich will das auch mal machen


----------



## Fleetcommander (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Aha!

Meine Landsmänner/frauen haben hier sogar einen Thread für uns ''Schluchtenscheisser'' (???) gemacht. 

Grüße aus Krems a. d. Donau!

Ps.: Möge euch das Verdammte Hochwasser verschonen...


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*


HIer gibts auch so nen Thread


----------



## xXPhilippXx (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Grüße aus Wien 21 

sonst noch wer ausm 21ten hier ? 

@fleetcommander 
bei dir ist es aber nicht so schlimm wie die ganzen videos und fotos ausm orf immer zeigen oder ?? 
wenn schon dann tiefstes beileid


----------



## Lexx (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

aah, da tut sich wieder was.. 
good morning austria!

ich nicht aus 21, meine schwester wohnt dort. 
selbst wohne ich im 15. bezirk, wo die gehsteig- und aufzugsspucker leben.


----------



## Fleetcommander (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@fleetcommander 
bei dir ist es aber nicht so schlimm wie die ganzen videos und fotos ausm orf immer zeigen oder ?? 
wenn schon dann tiefstes beileid

------------------------------------------

Nicht wirklich. Krems (Stadt) hat, Gott sei Dank, ein gut funktionierendes Hochwasserschutzsystem. Obwohl es sich bei der Donau 2002 nur haarscharf, ca. 4 (!) cm, ausgegangen ist. Die Schwachstelle innerhalb der Stadt, der Kremsfluss, der 2002 aus heiterem Himmel einen Teil der Stadt unter Wasser gesetzt hat, wurde ebenfalls besser ''abgesichert''. Man hat den Deichen einfach eine 1,5 m hohe Mauer aufgesetzt. Natürlich kann man auch eine 10 m Mauer bauen, allerdings muss sich das Wasser irgendwo ausbreiten können. Würde mich interessieren ob unsere Politiker und ihre Architekten das behirnt haben. Mir persönlich und nicht nur mir, kommt es so vor, als würde der Fluss selbst bei Unwettern schneller steigen als früher, seit man mit den Hochwasserschutzbauten am Oberlauf begonnen hat.

Aber darüber werde ich mir jetzt bestimmt nicht den Kopf zerbrechen.
Es gibt wirklich dringendere Angelegenheiten...


----------



## N1lle (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Schene Grias aus Villach


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

LOL a Österreicher Thread. 
Na dann Griaß eich aus dem südlichen Niederösterreich.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wie kann man nur auf so nen bescheuerten Nick kommen?


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf so nen bescheuerten Nick kommen?



Du meinst doch wohl nicht mich oder?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Doch eigentlich schon


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

aaaaah
ist bei euch vorher auch weltuntergangsstimmung gewesen ??


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nein wieso sollte


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

nja wegen dem chaos-regen-hagel-sturm-donner-blitz-Gewitter 

hab gedacht das gleich die fenster zerfetzt xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Naja, Gewitter und Sturm hatten wir schon, war aber halb so wild.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na toll und ich sitzt hier bei 31° 
Muss ich jetzt etwa doch nach Wern ziehen >_> nee lieber nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Do wü eh kana hi.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Des wundat mi net


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na toll und ich sitzt hier bei 31°
> Muss ich jetzt etwa doch nach Wern ziehen >_> nee lieber nicht



ja das tu ich auch 
manchmal könnt ich meinen rechner echt wegschm...   nein lieber doch nicht 

und warum wundat die des ned 
wos host gegn die werner


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Des send ois Deppn, hob i erst vor kurn feststöhn kennen
Net zu ernst nehmen ge


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

I vasteh den Spruch "A echta Werna geht ned unta" ned.
Waun man laung gnua dümpfed, hauts sicha hi.



> Net zu ernst nehmen ge


Güt fia mi a.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wöches land hot kane trottln 
ihr habt sogar noch mehr "dafür-bin-ich-nicht-zuständig-fragens-ihn-kollegen"-baumarkt angestellte


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wien hot definitiv am meistn :X


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

woher hostn soviel kontakt zu die werner ??


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Waunsd duat umanaund rensd und ständig gfrogd wiarsd " eh Oida, hosd a Tschik?" und sunst vielleicht nu wos, daun vagehd da des schnö. Des is daun ned urleiwand.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

A Wochn in der Stodt hot ma greicht, so schnö sigt me de nerma


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jo des mit die tschik possiert afoch zu oft wobei mir des mittlerweile eh scho egál is

Edit: jo die deitschn san bei die meisten von uns ned sehr beliebt aba is eh ned bei oin so


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

He, is ois ned bes gmand, oba Werner san a eigenes Voik und des soid a so bleibn.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

host eh recht is ma a liaber so 

und i siag des e ned ois bes gmand


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Oba eikaffn kaun ma bei eich suppa, nua das i jeds moi mei Gwaund woschen muaß, waun i mit da Ubaun gfoarn bin, nervt scho gscheit.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

najo owa wenns drum geht beim media amoi wos gscheits zu kaufn oda sochn fian pc zu kaufen don hobts ia in vorteil 

und i hos di ú baun forten a scho so sehr konnst ma gor ned glaubn wie i mi gfrei wenn i mim auto amoi gos gebn ko


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Vadommt i check den Dialekt net, der is ma zu hort


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

1. Beim Media Morkt hams eh nix gscheids.
2. Hosd eh in Saturn auf da Mahü.

Edit:
Wo wüsdn in Wern Gas gebn? In da erstn auf Auschlog bis zua nächstn Aumpi?


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

haha 
hear i hia ned zum ersten moi


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Fadi schrieb:


> 1. Beim Media Morkt hams eh nix gscheids.
> 2. Hosd eh in Saturn auf da Mahü.



jo eh ned 

deshoib muss i eh jedes moi per inet bestellen wos mi aba a ned stört


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Kaunst oba a mid da Bim zu Alternate oda Redcoon foan.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

alternate kenn i no kan in wien und redcoon a ned xD

wobei ich afoch no ned nachgschaut hob , wö bestön is afoch is gmirdlichste


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hosd eh rechd.
Alternate is glaub i im dreiazwanzigsdn, bin ma oba ned sicha. Is eh deia, oba sicha intaressant zum Auschaun. 
Redcoon is scho a bissl billiga, gehd oba glaub i nua mid Söbstobholung.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jo da dreiazwonzigsde ís a guade stundn und a bissl wos von mir daham entfernt ..

ja irgendwon moi schau i ma des hoid moi o


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Von mia isa sogoar nu weida weg.
Schau oba vorha im Intanet, wo a wirkli is, ned dasd zua Gaudi in dreiazwanzigsdn foarst.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jo na des sowieso 
zu olla erst brauchat i sowieso no a bissl a göd bevor i dortn hin fohr


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Schene grias noch Wean mei tante wohnt im 9. Bezirk.


----------



## BamBuchi (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

LoL, 
Also ich komme aus Deutschland mache aber jedes Jahr im Herbst Urlaub im schönen Österreich..

Um genau zu sein in Hoch-Fügen --- Zillertal


Bevor sich alle auf mich stürzen 



<--- Inaktiv


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

do is aber net so vüll los, wies eigntlich für österreich sein sullt?

wo san meine landsleit?


na hawie dere,
stef


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom deutschen Bundestagswahlkampf im Vergleich zu unserem österreichischen Nationalratswahlkampf anno 2008?

Also ich war erst vor Kurzem in Bayern auf Urlaub und ich muss sagen, der deutsche Wahlkampf ist ja sowas von fad! Da gibts auf den Plakaten überhaupt keine "guten" Sprüche und nichts. Die bewerben nur die Person(en). Auch die TV-Diskussionen muss man gesehen haben! Da braucht man keine Schlaftablette mehr nehmen, damit einem die Augen zufallen.

Also wenn ich da an Strache vs. irgendeinen anderen Politiker denke, oder auch Haiders Sprüche ... 

Also nicht das ich rechts wäre, oder HC wählen würde, aber der hebt die Stimmung doch stark und sorgt für den nötigen "Spaß" während des Wahlkampfes. Solche Politiker fehlen den Deutschen einfach.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

stimmt!

bei uns gibts wahlpropaganda fast schon wie in russland, da sehen die deutschen blass aus!

na, ernsthaft, bei uns wird sichtlich mehr wert darauf gelegt als bei unseren gleichsprachigen nachbarn im norden.

lg,
stefan


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> na, ernsthaft, bei uns wird sichtlich mehr wert darauf gelegt als bei unseren gleichsprachigen nachbarn im norden.


Naja, was mir sehr stark auffällt: In D stehen die Personen im Vordergrund und bei uns die Parteien als Gesamtes, sowie die Themen ...

Propagandmäßig ist in D sowieso nichts los, wie du schon sagtest, aber ich denke, ein derartiger Radikalismus, wie er bei uns manchmal der Fall ist, würde in D auch nicht toleriert werden. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Was meinst du jetzt mit Radikalismus?


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Fadi schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt mit Radikalismus?


"Daham statt Islam", "Rechtsvertreter statt EU-Verräter", ...

Soll ich noch mehr Sprüche nennen? 

Auch die Debatten über den Bau einer Moschee in Tirol, die noch garnicht allzu lange her sind, oder die Asylpolitik der FPÖ.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Tolle Sprüche kann der HC wenigstens machen.


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Tolle Sprüche kann der HC wenigstens machen.


Ohne seine Rethorik wäre er eh verloren. Außer Grinsen und Sprücheklopfen ist ja nicht viel da und ich würde wetten, dass er total scheitern würde, wenn er wirklich mal an die Macht käme. Politik besteht nämlich aus mehr, als nur Ausländerthemen und Abschiebungsverfahren. Von Wirtschaft und Finanzen hat der HC sicher keine Ahnung ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ob die anderen Politiker da mehr Ahnung haben... naja^^


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ob die anderen Politiker da mehr Ahnung haben


Das habe ich nie behauptet ... 

Man wählt ja sowieso immer das geringste Übel. Mich würde echt mal interessieren, was eigentlich wäre, wenn die wahlbeteiligung unter 10 % betragen würde und die Politiker einfach keiner mehr will. Müssen die dann alle zwangsweise zurücktreten, oder gilt die Wahl trotzdem?! 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na dann, HC FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Na dann, HC FOR PRESIDENT!


Öhm, nö! Österreich mit 8.3 Mio. Einwohnern ist mir lieber als Österreich mit 5 Mio. ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na mir nicht >_>
Zumindest nicht unbedingt^^


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

hilfe, ein geist..


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

strache is für mich noch weniger interessant als es sein mentor haider ist/war...

ich seh, schon dieser thread artet zu einer politisch höchst prisanten diskussion von uns österreichern aus...wenn das nur mal gut geht!?
(admin. und mods. aufgepasst!)


stefan


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nana tu nicht so, man kann auch über solche Themen diskutieren ohne andere glei als Nazi oder Linksradikalen hinzustellen^^


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> strache is für mich noch weniger interessant als es sein mentor haider ist/war...


Geht mir genauso. Aus dem Alter sind wir wohl raus ...  


stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ich seh, schon dieser thread artet zu einer politisch höchst prisanten diskussion von uns österreichern aus


Es spricht absolut nichts gegen einen Themenwechsel.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wenn ich dazu beitragen darf lenken wir das Thema doch auf Haiders "Unfall", ich denke nicht das es ein Unfall war


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu beitragen darf lenken wir das Thema doch auf Haiders "Unfall", ich denke nicht das es ein Unfall war


Ach, glaubst du also wirklich an die Verschwörungstheorie, dass es der isaelische Geheimdienst gewesen sein soll?! Sorry, aber  --->  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nein das nicht aber ich denke nicht das er, wie viel warns angeblich 2,6 Promille??, waren. Meine Oma ist z. B. eine der Menschen die schwören das er nachn Anstoßen mitn Sekt nur noch Wasser getrunken hat da er eigentlich nie wirklich viel getrunken hat.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Nein das nicht aber ich denke nicht das er, wie viel warns angeblich 2,6 Promille??, waren. Meine Oma ist z. B. eine der Menschen die schwören das er nachn Anstoßen mitn Sekt nur noch Wasser getrunken hat da er eigentlich nie wirklich viel getrunken hat.


 
...auch ich hab ähnliches gehört!


----------



## Lexx (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ich war ja mit mutter 2 tage vor seinem tod 
in einem wiener innenstadtlokal (dalmatia) abendessen, 
und wer sitzt 2 tische weiter.. ? haider und petzner.. 
immerhin haben die in knapp 90 minuten 
2 flaschen wein und 1 flasche grappa leer gemacht..

laut ihren erzählungen, sie sähe ihn öfters in restaurants,
war das kein einzelfall..

also von wenig trinken kann wahrlich keine rede sein..
und so wie die/der das weggesteckt hat.. pff.. 
der war sicher kein gelegenheitstrinker
(so wie ich, der nach 2 3 achterln wein voll weggetreten ist..) 
der war schon geübt in sowas..

und ist sicher nicht das erste mal besoffen selbst gefahren..

eben ein durch und durch österreichischer held.. 
ein guter ami stirbt im kampf ums vaterland
ein guter österreicher im suff am lenkrad..


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wirklich, ohne schei....?!

du hast ihn also noch persönlich mit eigenen augen in natura gesehen?

p.s.: du hast recht, alkohol und österreich sind nicht gerade unvereinbar!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Vielleicht hat der Petzner mehr weg getrunken^^ 
Der Haider hat für nen Bier ja schon ne Stunde gebraucht bis das mal weg war.


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Haider hat für nen Bier ja schon ne Stunde gebraucht bis das mal weg war.


Na und? Ich schaffe nichtmal 1 Bier, weil ich das Zeug einfach extrem grauslich finde ... 

Ich finde die Aussage Haiders zu Petzner geil:
In dir steckt ein großer Politiker.  

^^ Sehr zweideutig ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> "Daham statt Islam", "Rechtsvertreter statt EU-Verräter", ...
> 
> Soll ich noch mehr Sprüche nennen?
> 
> ...


Hab mir schon gedacht, dass du das meinst, wollte nur sicher gehen.

Zumindest ist es bei uns nicht möglich eine NPÖ zu gründen.

Und das wars auch schon wieder mit diesem Thema.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@boss3d:

das is nur am anfang so!

je mehr biere du in deinem leben getrunken hast, desto besser schmeckt es dir dann!


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> @boss3d:
> 
> das is nur am anfang so!
> 
> je mehr biere du in deinem leben getrunken hast, desto besser schmeckt es dir dann!



Das stimmt. Und das Österreich mit Alkohol nicht unverbindbar ist, ist auch wahr, schließlich ham wir zur EM mehr Bier getrunken als die Deutschen. 
Österreich ist ein wahrlich schönes Land. Aber am meisten taugts ma wegen der Landschaft und der Ruhe aufn Land und trotzdem ist man so nah zur Stadt.


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> das is nur am anfang so!
> 
> je mehr biere du in deinem leben getrunken hast, desto besser schmeckt es dir dann!


Am Rot-Weiß-Rot Ball in Enns 2008 _(oder war es 2007? )_ habe ich nach über 20 Bier meinen ersten Vollrausch gehabt und ich kann nur sagen, nach dem Dritten schmeckt mans eh nimmer, aber man muss sich zu den ersten 3 überwinden. 

Jedenfalls habe ich seitdem kein Bier mehr angerührt, weil es mir seit dem Ball davor graust. Am liebsten habe ich Cocktails, also Alkohol mit Früchten, wenn man so will. Bier und Wein geht garnicht.


N1lle schrieb:


> Österreich ist ein wahrlich schönes Land. Aber am meisten taugts ma wegen der Landschaft und der Ruhe aufn Land und trotzdem ist man so nah zur Stadt.


Jo, das finde ich auch geil. Ich wohne ja in Kronstorf, das zwischen Enns und Steyr liegt, falls das wem was sagt und ich finde es super, dass man eben schnell in Steyr, oder auch in Linz ist. Enns würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als DIE Mega-City bezeichnen.  
Das habe ich in Bayern auch schnell gemerkt, dass man in dem Kaff, in dem man auf Urlaub ist, relativ fest sitzt. Alle gößeren Städte sind gleich 10 Mal soweit weg, wie in Österreich und ohne Auto geht sowieso garnichts.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich wohn ja atm noch in Bayer  und ich merks, ich kann nicht spontan mit meinen Freunden was machen da die einfach zu weit wegwohnen und kein Bus fährt. Ganz anders wenn ich auf Urlaub bei meiner Oma in nähe St Veit bin (genauer Pflugern) einfach den berg mitn Board runtergebrettert schon an da Bushaltestelle und fix in Klagenfurt sowas vermisse ich hier.

Und wenn man im Internet einen aus Österreich bzw ausn eigenen Bundesland kennenlernt is die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man ihn indirekt kennt oder er ganz in der Nähe wohnt garnicht so gering. In Deutschen dagegen gibts des net.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

...geht nämlich vielen so, mit dem biertrinken (bei mir war`s auch so^^!):

erst wird der gerstensaft verschmät, dann nicht mehr!

aber ich glaub ein thread übers bietrinken würde im nu die server von pcgameshardware zum 

schwitzen bringen!

lg,
stefan


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

^^ Naja, bei mir ist es ja nicht nur das geschmackliche Problem mit dem Bier. Ich lehne Bier irgendwie aus Überzeugung ab, da es in meinen Augen das primitivste Getränk ist. 
Ich trinke, wenn schon Alkohol, lieber was "Niveauvolleres" ... 

Der Ausrutscher vom Rot-Weiß-Rot Ball anno 2008_ (oder 2007) _soll auch etwas Einmaliges bleiben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jediknight_18 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

GÖSSER Österreichs bestes Bier!!!


----------



## Lexx (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

danke :p heb grad eines..

weil die deutschen wässerchen.. 
die sind einfach nix..
mit denen tu ich das klo spülen..


----------



## Jediknight_18 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

uuuh ausgezeichnet Lexx^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

meine lieblingssorten sind folgende:

​ 
egger
pittinger
puntigamer
stiegl
ottakringer
hirter (schlank und weich im antrunk...)
reininghaus​ 
​ 
selbstverständlich alle MADE IN AUSTRIA!​ 


anbei die wichtigsten brauereien österreichs im überblick! (für den, den`s interessiert)​ 
alfons bräu, baumgartner, eggenberger, egger, fischer, fohrengurg, freistädter, fürstenbräu, girrer bräu, gösser, grinzinger, haydn bräu, hirter, hubertus, kapsreiter, medl bräu, mohrenbräu, murauer, ottakringer, puntigamer, salm bräu, schladminger, schlägl, schremser, siebensternbräu, sigl, starkenberg, stiegl, villacher, weitra bräu, wieden bräu, wieseburger, wurmhöriger, zillertal bier, zipfer, zwettler;


hopfen und malz, gott erhalt´s,
prost!​


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

na da gibts sicherlich noch viel viel mehr..

ich war mal auf einer "bier-rally", in zwettl (glaube ich war das) 
gibts in jeden zweiten wirtshaus a eigene brauerei..


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

natürlich gibt´s da mehr! (brauereien)

aber das sind die wichtigsten!


----------



## N1lle (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Villacher ist das einzig wahre und net Warsteiner  xD


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

warsteiner is eh net des "wahre"-steiner....


----------



## Phil_5 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Villacher ist das einzig wahre



Da schließ ich mich doch an  Vor allem in der Variante "dunkel"


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Villacher ist das einzig wahre



So siehts aus^^
Und kommt sogar noch aus meinem Heimatort^^


----------



## px2 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

es muss ein stiegl sein


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

kann, muss aber nicht!


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wo sind die österreicher, wohl noch alle im urlaub ?????????????

gruß vom stefan


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Tja, meine Eltern sind gerade in Urlaub gefahren und ich habe strumfreie Bude. 

Aber leider geht am Montag ja auch hier in Oberösterreich die Schule los.

Immerhin muss ich nur am Montag rein, denn am Dienstag fahre ich nach Rom!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

opheliac hat heute auch sturmfrei...fahr ma dort hinoder?

jetzt geht bald wieder die uni los!

(und die sogenannten "lehrveranstaltungen" *würg*)


gruß vom landei


----------



## Opheliac (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ähm Sturmfrei dafür bin ich etwas zu alt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

sorry, hab wieder nur geraten?

wie alt bistn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Opheliac (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

28 jahre jung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

biste doch 6 jährchen vor mir!
vorsicht: ab 30 beginnt der körper zu altern, hab ich gehört!


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Opheliac schrieb:


> 28 jahre jung.


Das ist nicht zu alt, das ist bestenfalls schon zu perspektivenlos ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> biste doch 6 jährchen vor mir!
> vorsicht: ab 30 beginnt der körper zu altern, hab ich gehört!


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

*Landtagswahlen Oberösterreich 2009 Wahlkabine*

^^ Für alle, die es betrifft

​Bei mir sind die FPÖ, BZÖ und SPÖ nahezu gleichauf gelegen. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, was ich wähle, obwohl ich auch vorher schon zu der Partei tendiert bin.  

MfG, boss3D​


----------



## Alriin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> biste doch 6 jährchen vor mir!
> vorsicht: ab 30 beginnt der körper zu altern, hab ich gehört!



Des stimmt. Und des geht ziemlich schnö!


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

warum sieht man gurken nie zusammen im feld?
weil gurken keine gruppentiere sind!

hahahahahahahahahahah........

stefan


----------



## Jediknight_18 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

loool 

also zum 30iger hob i no a bissl Zeit^^


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Jo, 14 Johr dauerts no bei mir, ober nor isch Schluss mit luschtig. Madonna madonna.....
Wer die deutsche Übersetzung braucht-------->sucht sie sich selber xD

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

"who feels it, knows it"_na, wer hat das gesagt???
(einfach, ich weiß...)


----------



## Lexx (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

james brown..  ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Bob Marley.


----------



## marques (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

as puntigamer isas beste bier wo gibt xD wollt i  mal anbringen!

juhuu nicht immer hochdeutsch schreiben oder "schön" reden wie mei lehrerin immer gsogt hot xD


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



marques schrieb:


> as puntigamer isas beste bier wo gibt xD wollt i  mal anbringen!



is zwor gurd ... oba wos hod des stiegel oder gar salzburgen bräustüberlbier entgegen zu setzen?


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

schwierig! sölbst ols steierer is es net leicht, zwischen puntigamer und stiegl zu entscheidn. beide mehr als guat. doch ollen anderen gerstensäften überlegen is nach wie vor des: ZIPFER! hob no nie wo a besseres piwo trunken

(ConNerVos hat recht, der marley bob war´s )


----------



## AntiFanboy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

i bin a linza....

pichling wa ma genau san.....


----------



## Lexx (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

aus der asche..


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wo is mit wieselburga???

is imahin a ka bemmal....


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Verdammt ich komm mir vor als wär ich im Ausland, dabei sollte ich das verstehen... >_>


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@AntiFanboy
Ned schlecht, oba nur des Stammbräu is wirklich guad.

@ghost
Du bist ja auch fast Ausländer.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine. *hust*


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@Fadi : jo des stammbrö is end des beste, owa anjo....

heasd, wo kaufts es eiche sochn eigndli ima ei?


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> heasd, wo kaufts es eiche sochn eigndli ima ei?


 
Des hob i jetzt aber net verstondn. Sog, woher kummstn genau? Net aus der Steiermork, oda?

Na, scherz! Duat, wo´s am bülligsten is...


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

i kum aus owaöstaraich!

a echta linza^^

i hobs sau guad, mei vota oweid in dem söbn gebäude wo da e-tec daham is, und wan i duad wos bestöh, zahd as ma ima glei mid ham!

oda sunst bei peluga, duad is a oft günstig!



> Sog, woher kummstn genau? Net aus der Steiermork, oda?



na, how owa duad ualaub gmocht, genauagsogt in da südsetiermork....


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> heasd, wo kaufts es eiche sochn eigndli ima ei?


Meistns im Gschäft oda onlein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*


Hab den Thread gerade entdeckt 
Ich versteh euch zum Glück auch, wenn ihr redet dann klar, aber wenn ihr schreibt


----------



## iceman650 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ist die Forensprache nicht Deutsch? 
Kann zwar dran liegen, dass ich nur einer Abwandlung des Hessischen mächtig bin (+Hochdeutsch ), aber mir kommt das jetzt ehrlich komisch vor, was ihr schreibt.^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ist doch alles deutsch. 

Anscheinend gibt´s für den Österreicher-Thread eine kleine Aussnahme.


----------



## Sharidan (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wenns für den Thread ka ausnahme gabat, würd i auf die barikadn steign ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na daun steig amoi.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Sharidan schrieb:


> Wenns für den Thread ka ausnahme gabat, würd i auf die barikadn steign ...


 
Schau, schau, a Grazer im Pifke-Forum! Trifft ma do net oft...
Wohn selbst a in der Nähe von Graz (ca. 40km)


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

A Steirer is jo a nur a geländegängiger Burgenlandler.


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Oberösterreich ist das einzig wahre Österreich. Alles andere sind doch nur Provinzen mit kulturellen Eigenheiten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

@boss3D : genau des stimmt!

oberöstareich is des anzig wohre do im lond!

ois andere san provinzla, wia san das volk!

warad leiwond a tastatur mit österriechischem dialekt
a tasten mit : heasd gschissan, koadl oda wisd hast

warad do eliwodn oda....

a frog

gibts an woan östareicha ois mdoerator do a nu herin oda hobn di scho a bangl grissn?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Es gibt Dialekt Tastaturen^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wiagli???

do wü i ane seng!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hier: Cherry G83-6919LUNAY-2 Sonderedition Österreichisches Layout, USB Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> gibts an woan östareicha ois mdoerator do a nu herin oda hobn di scho a bangl grissn?


Es hat noch nie einen gegeben, aber du kannst dich ja mal freundlich bewerben. Am besten im Dialekt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

die taste siagst das, do hosd as is genial heas!



> Es hat noch nie einen gegeben, aber du kannst dich ja mal freundlich bewerben. Am besten im Dialekt



muas ma do a anzoi vo beiträgn hobn oda wos?

am ebsten schreib i eana so : heasd gschissana, oda wisd hast du zwutschkal!
ka i do auf dera seitn  modi weadn?
wos is gschissana, lost in titdl umiwochsn oda maus i nochhöfn^^


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Jo schreibst des denen, se gfrein sich sicha.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wos pasiarad do mid mia gschampi?

i wet i warad drausn aus da buda...


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Probiern kost nix.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

ausa den acount vlt^^


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Komma eh an nein aufmochn.
Ois ka Problem.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jo e owa dan bin i a schraubnverwechsla^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Oberösterreich ist das einzig wahre Österreich. Alles andere sind doch nur Provinzen mit kulturellen Eigenheiten ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Dram weida klana.


----------



## Fl_o (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



> Oberösterreich ist das einzig wahre Österreich. Alles andere sind doch nur Provinzen mit kulturellen Eigenheiten ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Da muas i aber moi zuastimma


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na muast ned.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

heasd oida, woa a scheaz am rande!

ned ois eanst mana!

owa ealich, wea mog wien, aisa a wiena?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

I mog ka Wien..


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol..

wiso n ned?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

I steh ned auf "nicht Österreicher" Ghettos....


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol....
s favoriten

owa da mundl is geil!


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wien hasst eh scho Wün und Bezirk hasst Bezürk.


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Davon ausgehend, dass so mancher von euch älter sein wird als ich und damit das Bundesheer schon hinter sich hat, habe ich mal eine Frage: Gibt es bei der Untersuchung am ersten Tag beim Heer _(ich rede NICHT von der Musterung!)_ einen Sehtest, einen Hörtest und ist da auch ein Psychologe anwesend?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hoffst du noch immer, dass du ausgemustert wirst? 

PS: Nein, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

jap

mein bruder musste ned zum militär da r ne höhrschwäche hatte, undiwie musste er auch nicht zum zivildienst^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ist ja auch logisch, dass wenn man nicht zum Heer muß, auch nicht zum Zivildienst muß. 

Das Beste war ein Bekannter von mir, der sich an der linken Hand wegen eines Unfalls den Zeigefinger abgetrennt hat.

Bei der Musterung hat er gesagt, dass er zwar Rechtshänder ist, aber das Gewehr links anlegt und da fehlt ihm ja der Abzugsfinger. 

Resultat: Untauglich.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol...

bei uns hat einer sich auf dumm gestellt ----> kein führerschein


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich mußte bei der Musterung auch zum Psychologen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

muss e jeder, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nö, nur wenn man die falschen Kästchen ankreuzt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol!

eine bekannte flog mal in die usa!

wenn man einreist bekommt man einen zettel den man ausfüllen muss und da stand : are you a terrorist!

genial oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Deswegen habe ich dort Einreiseverbot.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol....

wäre lustig wennst yes hinschreibst!

was passiert da^^


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Fadi schrieb:


> Hoffst du noch immer, dass du ausgemustert wirst?


Jap. Die Musterung ist ja leider schon lange vorbei und die Einberufung habe ich auch schon ein ganzes Weilchen hier liegen, also ist meine letzte Hoffnung die Untersuchung am Beginn des Wehrdienstes. 


AntiFanboy schrieb:


> was passiert da^^


Vermutlich nichts, weil nur die echten Terroristen "no" ankreuzen würden. 

Keine hier, der das weiß:


boss3D schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Untersuchung am ersten Tag beim Heer  _(ich rede NICHT von der Musterung!)_ einen Sehtest, einen Hörtest und ist da auch ein Psychologe anwesend?


Und ich dachte, die meisten von euch hätten das Heer schon hinter sich ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> lol....
> 
> wäre lustig wennst yes hinschreibst!
> 
> was passiert da^^


So ziemleich das Gleiche, wie wenn du sagen würdest, dass in deinem Koffer eine Bombe ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

gar nix^^

bitte weiterghen!


----------



## DM Design (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ich muss unbediengt mal in die USA fliegen


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol....


----------



## ghostadmin (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Fadi schrieb:


> So ziemleich das Gleiche, wie wenn du *sagen würdest, dass in deinem Koffer eine Bombe ist*.



Ruf mal bei nVidia an, die kennen sich damit aus.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wos manst do????


----------



## ghostadmin (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Son nivea Typ hat mal behauptet er hat ne Bombe im Fluggepäck.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

wirkli?

und dann?


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Und ich dachte schon, das wäre eine Anspielung darauf, dass bei nVidia sowieso alles nur Attrappen sind, so wie der präsentierte Fermi Dummy ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol...


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Jap. Die Musterung ist ja leider schon lange vorbei und die Einberufung habe ich auch schon ein ganzes Weilchen hier liegen, also ist meine letzte Hoffnung die Untersuchung am Beginn des Wehrdienstes.
> ...
> Keine hier, der das weiß:
> Und ich dachte, die meisten von euch hätten das Heer schon hinter sich ...
> ...



um mal was "brauchbares" für dich einzuwerfen;
Ich weis nicht mehr genau wie das so bei mir zugegangen ist (ob und wie die anfangsuntersuchung beim EInrückungstermin war) jedoch gibt es für dich auch bei "bestandener" Musterung noch einige Optionen:

1: du bist nur "schlecht tauglich", dann wirst eh "nur" schreiberling und damit ist acuh kaum Anstrengung verbunden...
2: in meiner KOmpanie ist auch jemand während des Präsenzdienstes "untauglich" geworden und konnte abrücken ( weis aber leider nicht mehr wie der das "gemacht hat" ; hat aber wirklich probleme gehabt..)
3: brav sein beim Heer und hoffen dass du nciht bemerkt wirst und daher deine Diesntzeit gut verbringst... (ich war damals dank meiner Fotoleidenschaft schnell der Kompanieknipser und hatte so mehr als einmal "leichtere" Bedingungen 

mfg


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Naja, während der Zeit beim Heer könnte ich eigentlich nur durch eine schlimme Verletzung oder einen psychischen Schaden untauglich werden. Ich denke nicht, dass ich es darauf anlegen sollte. Gerade letzteres passiert auch so noch genug Leuten ...

Ich weiß zwar meine genaue Tauglichkeit nicht, weil das bei mir eine seltsame Geschichte bei der Musterung war, aber offiziell ist sie sehr hoch_ (hoch genug für alles, was man beim Heer während des Wehrdienstes machen kann)_. 

Unauffällig bleiben und nicht alles ernst nehmen, was man hört, wurde mir auch schon von vielen anderen Leuten geraten. 

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich nach wie vor, dass ich aus irgendeinem Grund bei der Anfangsuntersuchung untauglich werde. Sollte das nicht passieren, hoffe ich, dass die AGA zumindest nicht länger als 4 Wochen dauern wird. 
Weißt du noch, wie lange die bei dir gedauert hat? Wenn man nach der AGA bei einer bestimmten Kaserne "gebraucht" wird, ist die nicht lang, was ich so gehört habe?!

Was ich auch hoffe, ist, dass ich in der Freizeit entweder bis Mitternacht nach Hause fahren darf, oder wenn sich das zeitlich nicht ausgeht, zumindest in Wels spazieren gehen darf, oder mich ins Auto am Kasernenparkplatz setzen kann. Im Auto werde ich nämlich meinen Laptop mit Internetzugang haben und ohne bin ich nicht lebensfähig. 
Auf jeden Fall will ich die Freizeit absolut nicht in der Kaserne mit den anderen Typen verbringen. Ich bin absolut kein ich-bin-gerne-unter-Leuten-Typ und genieße lieber meine Ruhe ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Ja auf eine Verletzung hinarbeiten ist sicherlich nicht zielführend, dafür ist das HEER nicht "schlimm" genug 

Ich war noch im "alten" modus mit den 8mon. und da dauerte die Grundausbildung 6wochen? (weis nicht mehr genau  ) da cih aber bei den Hochgebirgsjägern  war war auch der Rest weiterhin anstrengend.

Je nahc Kaserne !und! Job den du dann dort erledigen sollst kann es extrem unterschiedlich sein.
die Sani und vor allem die Schreiberlinge haben da "eher" leichtere Aufgaben (körperlich) und wurden daher meist beneidet 

Wenn die Kaserne ganz in der Nähe deines WOhnortes liegt (so dass du nicht erst stundenlang rumfahren musst sollte es !nach! der Grundausbildung möglich sein, dass du den "heimschläfer" beantragst, so dass du immer nach Ende eines Tages weg bist und erst am nächsten tag in der Früh wieder da sein musst.

die Kaserne verlassen darfst du am Abend sowieso!
In meinem Einrückungstermin waren einige Burschen mit ihren Laptops welche in der Freizeit im Zimmer dann zb WOW zockten  Ich denke dass du dich da nciht ins AUto verkriechen musst. 
--> solange alles gut im Spind platz hat sollte das passen (solche Dinge merkt man dann am besten wenn man da ist, denn je nach Ausbildner kann es durchaus verschieden streng hergehen..)

mfg


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> Ich war noch im "alten" modus mit den 8mon. und da dauerte die Grundausbildung 6wochen? (weis nicht mehr genau  ) da cih aber bei den Hochgebirgsjägern  war war auch der Rest weiterhin anstrengend.


Ich bin nach der AGA in Enns in der Offiziersschule und die ist 10 km von hier entfernt ... 


klefreak schrieb:


> Je nahc Kaserne !und! Job den du dann dort erledigen sollst kann es extrem unterschiedlich sein.
> die Sani und vor allem die Schreiberlinge haben da "eher" leichtere Aufgaben (körperlich) und wurden daher meist beneidet


In Enns gibt es nur Kraftfahrer, Küchenhilfen und Leute für den Bürodienst. Bestenfalls Wachdienst kann dazukommen.


klefreak schrieb:


> Wenn die Kaserne ganz in der Nähe deines WOhnortes liegt (so dass du nicht erst stundenlang rumfahren musst sollte es !nach! der Grundausbildung möglich sein, dass du den "heimschläfer" beantragst, so dass du immer nach Ende eines Tages weg bist und erst am nächsten tag in der Früh wieder da sein musst.


Dass man nach der AGA jeden Tag nach Hause kann, weiß ich, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ich auch während der AGA zwischen Dienstschluss und Mitternacht die Kaserne verlassen darf?! Ob ich da dann nach Hause fahre, wenn es sich zeitlich auszahlt, oder einfach nur in Wels spazieren gehe_ (AGA ist in Wels)_, sollte dem Heer doch egal sein?!


klefreak schrieb:


> die Kaserne verlassen darfst du am Abend sowieso!


Meinst du jetzt während der Freizeit nach Dienstschluss in der AGA?


klefreak schrieb:


> In meinem Einrückungstermin waren einige Burschen mit ihren Laptops welche in der Freizeit im Zimmer dann zb WOW zockten  Ich denke dass du dich da nciht ins AUto verkriechen musst.


Ich WILL mich ins Auto "verkriechen". Ich habe lieber meine Ruhe, als mit irgendwelchen wildfremden Leuten meine kostbare Freizeit zu verbringen. Erst recht, wenn ich diese eh den ganzen restlichen Tag um mich haben muss. 

Ins Auto setzen DARF ich mich jedenfalls, oder?! Es steht dann ja am Kasernenparkplatz und ich verlasse somit nicht das Kasernengelände ...


klefreak schrieb:


> --> solange alles gut im Spind platz hat sollte das passen (solche Dinge merkt man dann am besten wenn man da ist, denn je nach Ausbildner kann es durchaus verschieden streng hergehen..)


In den Spind will ich keine wertvollen und/oder zerbrechlichen Sachen mitnehmen. Erstens habe ich gehört, dass den jeder Idiot mit einem Taschenmesser aufbringt und zweitens wurde mir erzählt, dass es angeblich immer wieder Vorgesetzte geben soll, die zu ihrer eigenen Belustigung den Spind ausleeren, damit der Rekrut ihn wieder einräumen muss. 

Laptop und Smartphone bleiben definitiv im Auto. Nur mein Zweithandy nehme ich mit in den Schlafraum. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## klefreak (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin nach der AGA in Enns in der Offiziersschule und die ist 10 km von hier entfernt ...
> In Enns gibt es nur Kraftfahrer, Küchenhilfen und Leute für den Bürodienst. Bestenfalls Wachdienst kann dazukommen.
> Dass man nach der AGA jeden Tag nach Hause kann, weiß ich, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ich auch während der AGA zwischen Dienstschluss und Mitternacht die Kaserne verlassen darf?! Ob ich da dann nach Hause fahre, wenn es sich zeitlich auszahlt, oder einfach nur in Wels spazieren gehe_ (AGA ist in Wels)_, sollte dem Heer doch egal sein?!
> Meinst du jetzt während der Freizeit nach Dienstschluss in der AGA?
> ...



dann hast du eh eine "praktische" kaserne erwischt  Du darfst sicherlich nach dienstschluss dich frei bewegen und daher auch heimfahren, sofern du halt "früh" genug wieder in der Kaserne bist (24.00) kann acuh sein dass es am anfang früher ist 

Ins Auto verziehen darfst du dich auch (nach Dienstschluss) wobei man es sicher auch einrichtne kann, dass du am kasernengelände ungestört deinen Lappy benutzen kannst..
Ich hatte eigentlich das Zimmer meist für micht, da findest dann eh schnell selber ein Pltätzchen das deinen anforderungen entspricht..

@ Spind: ja, bekommt man relativ leicht auf wenn man will...
solange man halbwegs ordentlich das Zeugs einräumt hat man eigentlich keine Probleme mit den "vorgesetzten" und so wie man es in Filmen sieht, dass das zeugs da rausgeworfen wird, das ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein Ammenmärchen..

wünsche noch eine gute n8t


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2010)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



klefreak schrieb:


> dann hast du eh eine "praktische" kaserne erwischt  Du darfst sicherlich nach dienstschluss dich frei bewegen und daher auch heimfahren, sofern du halt "früh" genug wieder in der Kaserne bist (24.00) kann acuh sein dass es am anfang früher ist


Bitte immer dazuschreiben, ob du von der AGA/Wels sprichst, oder von Enns. Ich nehme an, dass du hier meinst, dass ich selbst während der AGA zwischen Dienstschluss und Mitternacht nach Hause kann?!

^^ Wenn ja, klingt das ja gut. Dann fahre ich immer nach Hause, wenn es sich auszahlt, oder ich sitze im Auto und Surfe im I-Net. Und wenn ich nur kurz frei habe, gehe ich in Wels spazieren. Hauptsache weg von der Kaserne und den Leuten dort ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Gegen Belgien verloren, gegen die Türkei verloren... im Fussball können wir echt nix 

Dafür is beim Schifahren gut gelaufen  wenigstens ein Trost.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Und unsere Adler Segeln a gonz fuan mid.


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

So und i kum ausn Woldviertl


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Mit de radioaktiven Schwammal.


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

lol a wida moi wos los do im forum...

endli^^

zum glick ned mühviadl de gschwamaltn xD


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Geiler Thread do  Schod dasen erst iatzt seg


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hast Nähe Passau Östarreich oder Bayan?


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Landkreis Passau


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Wohl alle grad beim Bundesherr..  ?


----------



## Sharidan (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Nö war Arbeiten, Bundesheer ist doch Out ^^. 

Gruß aus Graz


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Find ich (als Untauglicher) nicht.. Hab auch FÜR Wehrpflicht gestimmt.

Grias di aus Wien


----------



## Sharidan (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Hmm, ich hab dagegen gestimmt aus dem Grund, Österreich braucht kein Bundesheer, Österreich ist im Vergleich zu anderen Nationen dermaßen unwichtig, das selbst wenn in Europa Krieg herschen würde, man unser nettes kleines Land einfach Überrollt.
Alles nur rausgeschmießene Millionen an Euro die wir eh net haben weil wir der Scheiss EU angehören und lieber nach Griechenland die Euro in ihre Ärsche Pumpen.

Mir ist der Sinn vom Bundesheer schon klar, Zivildiener, und Katastropen Schutz beides eine Gute und wichtige Sache, aber dafür brauch ich keine Hampelmänner die Salutieren.
Sinnvoller wäre es den Zivildienern endlich mal den Lohn zahlt der ihnen zusteht, die Zeit angerechnet wird usw.

Aber gut, jeder hat halt seine Meinungen und Ansichten


----------



## Lexx (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Na stimme dir schon zu.. mein Wahlmotiv war die Planlosigkeit.
Was ändern/modernisiren wollen, ok, aber weder konkret zu informieren,
noch einen Plan zu haben.. das nehm ich denen einfach nicht mehr ab.

Wart ma mal auf das Tauwetter im Frühling..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Die meisten haben sowieso nur für die Wehrpflicht gestimmt, weil sie den Zivildienst in dem Ausmaß behalten wollten.
Ich hätte ja das meiste Militärische Zeugs abgeschafft in Österreich, und nur eine kleine Elite Truppe eingeführt, und den Zivildienst für alle als Pflicht gemacht, Männer und Frauen !


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Find ich (als Untauglicher) nicht.. Hab auch FÜR Wehrpflicht gestimmt.
> 
> Grias di aus Wien


Wenn wir mal von Osten aus angegriffen werden, liegt die Front weit weg von Wien. Das wird alles aufgegeben, weil man es kaum verteidigen kann. 

Ich würde das Bundesheer auf Pioniere und Jagdkommando reduzieren. Erstere sind für den Katastrophen- und Grenzschutz zuständig, zweitere für Sondereinsätze im Inland. 
Der Zivildienst sollte für Männer und Frauen verpflichtend sein, außer sie streben eine Ausbildung beim Heer an, solange man dort Leute braucht. 
Die Bezahlung würde ich aber nicht wirklich erhöhen, da das zu teuer kommt und ein Jahr kann man noch verschmerzen. 

Abgestimmt habe ich aber nicht, da ich für eine lächerliche Volksbefragung nicht aufstehe. Leider drücken die sich aber vor Abstimmungen und man sieht mal wieder, dass die Schweizer mehr Eier haben.


----------



## Lexx (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

in der Verfassung steht etwas von 4 Säulen der Landesverteidigung:

militärische LV (der böse Russe ist von gestern, heute gibts rechte, linke, cyber und besonders islamische terroristen)
zivilschutz (atomarer, biologischer oder chemischer "unfall")
ideoligische LV (die unterminierung unserer gesellschaft/sstruktur, durch, naja, denkt euch euren teil)
wirtschaftliche LV.. ähm.. muss ich mal selber nachblättern.. 

aber wems interessiert: NÖ Zivilschutzverband - Landesverteidigung

Landesverteidigung immer nur auf "wer soll uns angreifen" (ah ja die po-grabscher) und "zivildienst" 
(wer putzt meinem opa die kacke vom hintern) zu reduzieren ist meiner meinung nach äussert kurzsichtig 
und fahrlässig naiv. (aber von unseren "hampel"männern und vassilakühen nicht anders zu erwarten)

aber bitte, ich mag da jetzt keine politische oder sonstige diskussion lostreten..  sonst wird gleich
scharf geschossen.. und mich interessiert hier eher doch mein/unser schrauber- und "spiele"-hobby 

in diesem sinne..  auf ein neues..  (..achterl )


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

grüß gott


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

havii dere


----------



## RaidRazer (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> havii dere



Griaß di


----------



## Hardwell (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Schluchtis detected


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Muss man Vollblut Österreicher sein um hier aktiv zu sein? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexx (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Muss man Vollblut Österreicher sein um hier aktiv zu sein?


Nein, aber dann fällst du unter "Quote". 
Scherz beiseite: Fühle dich willkommen.

Viel dürfte hier aber nicht los sein (war nie wirklich spannend hier).
Wir haben uns immer unter das restliche Volk gemischt.

Ich frage mal: was meinst du mit Vollblut?


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Servas


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Muss man Vollblut Österreicher sein um hier aktiv zu sein?


Nein, siehst ja an dem wiener "gesindel"


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Nein, siehst ja an dem wiener gesindel



Hö?

Ich bin Steirer.


----------



## Lee (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*

Seit dem ich in Passau 200m zur Grenze zu Oberösterreich lebe hab ich euer Land lieb gewonnen und bin immer wieder gerne da  Österreicher bin ich aber dadurch keiner


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hö?


Gibt ja noch jemanden auf dieser thread seite


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



Lexx schrieb:


> Nein, aber dann fällst du unter "Quote".
> Scherz beiseite: Fühle dich willkommen.
> 
> Viel dürfte hier aber nicht los sein (war nie wirklich spannend hier).
> ...



Nur mein halber Stammbaum kommt aus Österreich. Der andere aus dem Süden Bayerns. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann,dass die auch mal ausm Nachbarland rübergeschwappt sind


----------



## Lexx (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Österreicher Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Süden Bayerns


Bayern ist doch eh ein Teil von Österreich, oder? 

Was sind so deine Lieblingsgenres?

Ich spiele fast nur Aufbau (z.b. Factorio, KSP), Weltraum- (KSP) und Rennsimulationen.
Wobei letztere in den vergangenen Jahren vernachlässigt wurden.
Mit einer GTX 560TI komm' ich da nicht mehr weit... und bin mittlerweile zu 99% unter Linux.

Ach ja, und Hack'n Slays! Grim Dawn spiel ich ab und zu momentan.


----------

